# Weekly Competition 2019-29



## Mike Hughey (Jul 16, 2019)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U2 F U F2 R F' R2
*2. *U2 R U2 F' R U2 F2 R U
*3. *F2 R2 U F' R U2 R2 F' R'
*4. *F' R2 F2 R' F' U F' U' F
*5. *R F2 R' F' R2 F' R F' U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *L2 F' L2 B L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F' L' U R' F' L2 F' R' D R' F2
*2. *D' R2 U' F2 U R2 D2 R2 D' F' L2 D B D' L R D' F' U'
*3. *D2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 L2 R2 D R' D2 B U R D' L' U F D2 F
*4. *U F2 L2 D2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 U2 L D2 R B L R' B' F' R F2
*5. *L2 U' L2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' R D' B' D2 R2 F R U2 R2

*4x4x4*
*1. *R B' Rw Fw Rw' B R' Uw Fw D2 L Uw F2 U2 Fw F2 Uw2 Rw R' Uw' L2 B Uw2 L' Rw D2 B' U F Rw2 F' L' D2 B Rw2 F' Uw2 F' Uw Fw2
*2. *Uw Rw' R2 Fw' U2 Fw2 Uw' L' U L Rw2 U2 Fw' U2 B2 D' R' Uw2 U' Rw' R2 Fw D2 Rw U B2 Fw2 D Uw' Fw L Rw D' Rw2 R Uw2 B' D2 Uw2 R
*3. *L2 Rw2 D2 U2 R Uw Rw' B' F' L2 Uw2 Fw R Fw2 L2 R' Uw2 U B2 R2 D2 Uw Rw2 F' R' Fw2 R Uw L' Rw Fw2 F' R B2 F D' U Rw2 B2 Fw
*4. *F2 L' Rw2 Uw U L2 R' B' U2 Rw' Fw' L' Rw' Uw B2 Fw U' F L2 Rw2 U2 Rw B' U' Fw Uw2 F' R D U F' Rw' D Uw' U2 Fw' Uw U Rw' D'
*5. *D2 U F' Rw' B R' Fw2 Rw2 F' Uw' B2 F D Uw U Fw' L Rw' R' F2 D Uw2 L' U' Rw' B2 Fw F Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 U F2 U F2 Uw2 L D' Uw' U'

*5x5x5*
*1. *B R' F R2 B2 Fw R' F2 R U L' Lw2 D' Uw Lw2 Rw2 Dw' U2 Rw Fw2 F Uw' Lw' Rw Bw' L Uw Bw' Fw2 F' Dw Bw2 Fw R' B2 Lw' B' D' U' R' Uw' L D U Fw2 R2 D L2 Bw2 Fw' R2 Uw Fw Dw2 Lw2 U Bw' F U2 B
*2. *Dw Bw2 Uw U' Fw Uw L Rw' D U Rw2 B Bw Fw L Lw' B Rw' F' Uw' L' D L' Lw D F2 Dw2 Lw Dw' B' Uw' U' B' L Lw F2 D Lw B2 Bw2 Dw2 Uw' B2 Dw2 Uw2 Lw D2 Dw' Uw' U Lw2 Bw F2 U2 Bw' L2 Bw F2 R2 B'
*3. *B' Rw' Dw L2 Rw' Bw2 Uw2 U2 F R' Fw2 F2 Lw2 B' D' Rw Dw2 Lw2 B' R B' R' F' R2 D' Fw Rw Fw' L' R B' Bw' Lw Rw Bw' F2 L Uw' L2 Rw' Dw Uw2 B2 Fw' Lw Rw R' Fw Uw2 Rw' Fw' Lw' Dw Bw2 F' L Rw2 D Bw F'
*4. *Fw' Lw Rw Fw2 R Fw2 Lw B' L' F' Dw2 B' Dw U' L2 R Bw2 L Rw D2 Dw Fw' F2 Dw' Uw2 Bw2 Dw' U' Lw' Rw2 D Uw2 L Lw' Uw U Lw' B2 F' Dw' L2 Rw Dw' Bw2 Uw Fw2 L2 Rw' F' U2 L' D' Dw2 Uw2 L2 R2 D Fw2 Dw' Fw
*5. *Dw U' R' Uw2 F2 D' Uw Bw2 Lw B2 Fw R2 Fw2 D Lw2 R2 D' Lw U' Fw2 L' Lw' R' D Uw R B' Bw' Dw L' U2 B L' D U2 Rw2 R2 D' U' Lw' Fw2 F2 Lw U2 Bw2 Fw2 R' B Fw' Dw Fw Uw2 U Bw Fw' U' Lw' Rw B2 Uw

*6x6x6*
*1. *2L' B2 3F 2U2 2R R' 2B' 3R' 2U2 2F D 2D 2L' 3F' U R' U' 2R2 2F U B 3F' L 2D R2 F D 2D' 3U' B' F2 2L' 2R2 2D' 3U 2U2 U2 B U 2B' U' 2B 3R' 2R2 2U2 2L' U2 3R' R2 B D' 3U2 2U L' 3R' 2D2 L' 2R' D' 2D' 2U U2 2B' D R' 3U2 2L 2B 3F' 2R'
*2. *3U2 2B' 2R U' B2 2L' 2D' 3R2 R B2 R2 D 3U L' D F2 L2 2F 2R U2 L B 3R 3F' R' 2B2 2U' B 3F2 F R 2B2 L 2F L' 3R' R2 3F' 3R B2 2B2 2D 2L' 3R 2B2 2F2 U F 2D' 2F D2 U 2F' D2 2D2 2F' 2U R2 B2 3F' L 3R B2 L2 3R2 R2 D' B' 3F2 2F'
*3. *F' L 2L' B 3U2 2B2 3U B 2B 2L 2D2 2R' B 2D L' 3U B 2B 2D2 3U U2 B F' R F' 2L' 3R' B' 2B 3U 3F 2F2 3R2 2B' 3F2 2D' 2R' 2D 3U2 U 3F2 2U2 B' 2F D 3F' 2F 3U' 3R2 R' F2 R' 3F2 2F U 2L' 2R 2U' B 3F 2F' 2R' 2B F' 2D' 2F2 L2 2R2 D 2U2
*4. *2D2 L2 3R2 R' B2 F 2D 2R2 R F2 2U' B L 2L' 2F' 2R U' 2R2 2B2 D2 3U' 2R2 D2 2D U R' 2U' U2 R' 3F' U F' L 2L' F2 3U U B 2B' F' 2L 2B' D2 2D' B 3R 2R' R2 2U' L' F L2 2R2 B 3U' 3F D' 2D2 L D F2 L2 2L 2D F D 2B 3R2 2D' 3U2
*5. *U' 2L' 2F 2U 3R2 3F 3U' 3F' 3R2 F' 3R' 2R2 2D2 U' 2L2 3R2 B' F2 3U 2U2 U' B 2B' L U 2L' 2R' B R' D R2 D' 3U' 2B' 2F2 R 2D2 R 2B 2D' 3F' F2 2R' 3U B2 2B2 2D 2R2 2D' 2F2 3R D 2D' 3U2 U 2R' 2U2 R' 2F2 3R' 2D L 2R' 2B F2 L2 R2 2B U2 L2

*7x7x7*
*1. *L 2D' L 2R2 3B D' 2F2 3L 3U' 2B' 2D' 2U B2 D R 3F' 3D2 B U2 B 3B2 2L 3U 3R' 2B' F2 U R 2F2 2D' 3B 3L2 D 3U 3F' D R 2B 3R' 2F' L U' 3B2 L' 3U 2U' B2 3B2 2F U 2R' 2F' 3L' 3D' 2R R 2U2 3B' 2D B2 3R D 3R2 3D2 3F2 3L 2F D' B' F 3R 2R' 3B' 2F2 D2 3B2 F' 3L 3D2 2U' 2L2 D' 3F' 3L' B2 2B' F 2U 3B' 3D2 3L' 2D2 L' 2U B2 2L' F 3R D2 2L2
*2. *2R 3U2 L' F 2R 2B 3L2 3D2 3L R2 3F 2F2 R' 2B R 3F2 2F2 L' 2B' 3U' L' 3R 2B 3U 3L' 2B2 L2 3F 2F2 3U F2 2D' 3R' 3U' L2 3L' 3R' 3F 3R' U' 3L' 3U' B 2B2 3F2 D2 2D2 3U' U 2B 3R' F 2R' 2F U2 3B2 3F F L U R' 3D2 R D2 2R D' 2F2 L U 2F' D 3D2 2F' 2D' 3B2 3F F2 2U U2 R2 B 3R' 2B2 3F' 2F2 L' 2D2 2L 3D2 U' B2 2D2 3L2 B' 3L 3R' 3D' U2 L 2R2
*3. *F' L' 3R2 2R 3B D2 3D' B2 F U' 3B 3D 3U2 2U 2B 3D2 2U' L 3R' F2 3R 2R2 D' 2D' 3B' 2F' D2 R2 B2 D 3D' 2B2 D' 3D U' 2R' B' 2L F2 L2 3B 3F L2 3F' 2L2 3L2 3U 3L2 2U 3L' 2D 3U2 U' 3F L 2L' 2R B 2L2 U2 B F2 2L2 2B 3D 2B 3B2 L 2L 2D' 2R B2 2B' 2F2 U 3L 3B' 3R 2F' D2 3D' 3U2 U' B' R D 2L' B' 3D2 3U' B' 2B 3B2 2U 3L 3R' 3D' L 3D' 3L2
*4. *L2 2F F' D2 2D2 3U 2U' U L2 3F2 F 2L2 2D2 3U' 2U' 2F2 3U' 2U' 3L' 2R2 R D2 2R2 3D2 U2 R' 2D2 3F2 3U' R' B 2B2 3B 3F2 F 2L 3L2 2R' 2D' F2 3D2 3U2 2R' R D 3F 3U' U2 3R' 2R2 B 2D2 F2 3R2 2R' 3B2 3R 3U2 2U' U2 R' B' 3F 2F2 R2 B 3F' 3D' R' B' 3D2 3B L' D B2 3B2 D 2B' 2F' F L' 3B2 3L2 3B2 2D' 3D2 B2 2B L2 F2 2U2 3L 3R 2R 2U' 3L2 2R2 2U2 3F' R
*5. *2B' 3B 2F2 2L2 3L2 R' 2D' 2F 2U U 3R B' 2B F2 D 3D 3B 2D2 F' 2L' 3L2 3R 2R R2 B 2R' U 3L D2 3R2 3B 2D' 3L D' 2L' U' F' 3D 3U2 U2 2B D' 3F' 2L' 3F' 2L2 3D 3B' 3D' 3F 2U2 2B' L 2R' R' 2D2 B2 3L R2 3D2 2U U' L' 3R2 2R R 2U' B L D' 3R2 U' 3F' F2 3R 2D' 2U' 2B F' L' U2 2L' 2D 3F' L 3R 2R2 R2 2D' B' 2U B F 3R 3U' U' 3B 3F2 U2 R'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U' F' R U' R F2 R U'
*2. *U' R' U' R F' U2 R F U2
*3. *R' F R F2 R U F U F' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D B2 L R B2 L2 U' L2 F2 R2 D2 L D' U' R B D2 L R2 Fw Uw
*2. *F2 U2 F' R2 B2 F2 U2 F R U2 L D2 U B2 L2 U D B L2 R2 Fw Uw'
*3. *D' U2 R B R' F L' D' L' F2 U R2 L U2 L2 F2 D2 L B2 D' B Rw' Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw2 D R2 F U2 Rw R' B Fw F2 Rw' B2 Fw' F Uw U R2 F2 D2 B Fw' U Rw2 F2 Rw2 B' R Fw2 D B' F2 Uw' L Uw L2 F L Fw2 D' U2
*2. *Uw' U2 R' B' Fw' F' L Uw' L2 D Uw2 B D B Fw F2 D2 U2 R D Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 Rw' Uw B F L' Uw' U2 Fw2 L B F2 L2 R F' Uw2
*3. *B Uw2 B D' R' Fw D2 L' D' L2 Uw' Rw2 D2 U2 L' R Fw L2 B L' B' D' B Rw B' Fw2 Uw B L' Rw' F' Uw B2 Rw' D2 Rw' Uw2 B2 Fw L'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' F' Rw Uw' B Uw2 Bw' Rw2 R' Dw2 Lw R' U2 L' Lw' B2 Fw Lw' Rw Dw' L Lw Uw' F' Rw Bw Uw R Bw2 Rw B Fw' L Lw' Bw' U' F2 L Dw2 Bw Rw' B Fw D B2 D2 Uw U Rw' Uw Rw' U' L Lw2 B' Fw' F Rw' R2 Dw'
*2. *B' Fw Dw2 Rw Uw2 U Rw2 Dw' U2 R2 Fw U' F2 Uw' U B2 Bw R B2 Dw Uw2 Lw2 Uw' Bw' R' Dw Bw2 R B' L2 Lw2 R2 Dw' Lw' Rw' Uw' U2 Rw2 Uw2 B' D L R B Uw2 Rw' Fw' D' Uw' L Uw2 L2 Bw L' Lw Fw2 Dw Uw2 B' Dw'
*3. *Uw F2 L2 Lw' Fw Dw' R Uw2 Rw2 D Fw2 Dw Uw L U2 F U' Fw Rw' Dw' Uw2 B Fw' R2 F' D' Bw' Uw Rw F' R2 Bw2 D' Rw D' R' B U2 Rw2 B2 D2 U L' Lw2 Uw' B Bw F2 Lw2 Uw Rw2 R2 U Lw2 R Uw2 U2 Rw2 B' F

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3R D' 2L2 2B 2U L 2R D 2D2 2R 3F U2 3F2 2L 2R' 3U2 2F' F' 3U2 L2 2B F' 3R B2 F' 2L 2R' R 3F' 2D2 L' R 3F2 R2 3U2 L 2U2 3F F 3R' R2 D' 2D 2U2 3R' 2F' L' 2B 3F R' D' L2 F' 2L2 3U U 2R' F' 3U 2B' 3R2 F 3U2 B 2R2 3U' 2U' 3F L2 2L2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2R' 3B F' 3L2 2B2 3D2 B' 2B2 F 2D U2 B2 2B F2 2R R' 3D' R2 B' 3U' 2U' 3F 2D2 3F L2 B2 L2 3F' 2R' 2F 2U U' 3L' B2 3F2 2R 3D2 B2 2L 2R' 3U 3F2 3D' 3U2 2F2 2R2 B 2B' 3R' F' 3R D U' 2F2 2D2 3D2 L 2L 2R' B' 2F 2L2 D' 3L' 3U' B2 2U' B F2 3L' B 2B 3F' 2F' 2D' 3U' R' U 3B D' B 2U 3L' 3D' 2L 3R2 3U 2L 3F' U 3F' 2L' 2D' 3D 2U' F2 D2 2L2 3D' 3F2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U' D F' U' F B2 L R' B2 R2 L' D' U L2 R' F' D2 R B R' Fw Uw
*2. *B' U F' D' L2 R2 F' L' U' F' L' D' U' R' U2 B L2 B' F
*3. *L R2 U R' L' B F2 D' B F2 R' D' R F2 B U' R' L' D' Rw Uw2
*4. *B2 L2 B' L' F2 L D' U2 F D2 L D' U' B D F B2 R F2 R' Fw' Uw'
*5. *F U2 D F2 U2 R2 D2 B' D2 R U' L D2 R F' D2 U' L2 R Fw' Uw'
*6. *U L F' B' R2 U R' B' F L F2 D B L F2 D' L2 R2 B' L Fw' Uw'
*7. *F R' F B2 L F' D' R2 F' B2 D' U' B' U L2 B' L U B2 Rw2
*8. *U' D2 L D2 U2 L' B' U L U R2 L2 U2 D L2 U2 L2 B U' Fw Uw
*9. *L U' B U L R' F L D L2 F R2 L2 U2 R' L' U' B D' Fw Uw
*10. *U' R2 B F' D' L2 B' F2 D2 F' D L B2 F2 U D F2 R U Fw' Uw'
*11. *F D B L U2 L2 F2 D' L R2 U' R2 L2 U2 R2 D' B' U2 B' F' Rw' Uw
*12. *L R2 D' U' L U2 D' L D' F2 U2 L F2 D' L R F U2 B2 F' L2 Fw Uw
*13. *B2 F D' B' F' R' D R2 L2 D U F B' D' B F L2 F' B Rw2 Uw
*14. *U2 R' F2 B D2 R B2 D2 U' L' F' R' D L2 B' F' U2 F' L' Fw Uw'
*15. *U2 B2 R2 L2 D2 F' D R2 U2 D F' B R U R' U' F R' D2 Fw' Uw2
*16. *B' F2 L2 U B' D R' L2 B U2 R U' R' B D2 B' D L2 B' Rw' Uw
*17. *B2 F2 R2 B' F2 U' D F2 L2 F R U D' F R2 F' R' B F' R2 F2 Rw2 Uw'
*18. *D2 B F' U' D B' L' D L' B D2 U' R2 B R F R' D2 F' D' B2 Rw2 Uw
*19. *B' R2 U R B2 L R U' R2 F' D R2 B2 R U B L F' B2 U Fw Uw2
*20. *B2 U L D2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 L' R' B' F2 L2 B Rw2 Uw
*21. *F D R2 L2 B' L' R F2 L D2 B D' F B' R D F D R' L Fw Uw
*22. *L B D' R B' F R2 B U2 F2 L' R F R L B2 D2 B F2 L B' Rw Uw2
*23. *R B F2 D R' F2 R' D2 U' B2 F2 U L D' U2 L' B F2 R Fw' Uw
*24. *D U2 R' D' L2 U' D2 R' B D' U B D' F2 R L2 D2 U B2 D Rw Uw2
*25. *L U F' U D B F2 L' U2 L2 B L' F2 R F' R D2 B L' Fw' Uw
*26. *F' L D B D' L' B2 F U2 D2 F' U B2 R2 D2 R' L2 U D2 Rw
*27. *U' F' L D2 F2 L F2 B' D2 R2 F2 R' D B' R' F2 U' B2 L2 F' R Fw' Uw
*28. *F2 B L R' F' L B F' D' B' D L F' D2 B2 U B2 R F' U Fw' Uw'
*29. *L' D2 F B2 U' R' U2 D B' L D L2 U' D R B2 L U L2 Fw
*30. *R2 U' R2 F L' D' R2 L F' B U2 B L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 B' L' D R2 Uw'
*31. *U B' L D' L B2 R F2 B' U D' R2 U R D' L B D' U R2 Fw' Uw'
*32. *U2 L F2 U2 R' F D2 B R' L' B2 L' F2 L' R2 B U' D' F2 D2 R Fw Uw'
*33. *B R U' L F2 R L F R' D2 R L' U' D2 F2 R2 U2 F R' D B' Rw Uw2
*34. *D L2 U F B2 U2 B F' U2 B' F U2 L2 F' L U L2 D2 U Fw Uw2
*35. *L F L2 F L D2 R L' F R2 U R' F' B L B' U' B2 F2 R2 F Rw' Uw2
*36. *F' D B U' L' D L2 D R D F' R' L' D' B R L D2 R2 F Rw' Uw'
*37. *L' D2 B2 D' R2 B R' D2 B2 F R U2 D' B' L D B' U2 B U' D' Fw Uw2
*38. *F2 R' U2 B' F2 R' B R D L' D' U2 L2 D U L2 R2 F' D' U' Rw' Uw2
*39. *U' R' B' R U D' B' R' F2 B' D B F D F L' U' L' F D2 Fw Uw2
*40. *B R D2 U' F' L' U F B2 D L2 B' L' B D2 U' B' U L' D' Rw Uw2
*41. *B' R' L2 D R F2 U D2 L2 F2 L' B2 F R2 D2 L B' U R' Fw Uw
*42. *R' D F B' L2 B U2 R' B U F' R' L D B R' D' B' D Fw' Uw2
*43. *R U L' F2 B' R' B F' D L U2 L' B F' U R' F' D U' B2 Rw Uw2
*44. *U2 B L2 B U' L' U2 L R2 U F' D' U2 L' R' B U L2 D U2 L' Fw Uw
*45. *D U F' U L2 F R L2 F R' U' R' F U R U2 L D L' F L2 Fw Uw
*46. *L2 R B' R' B' L B' F L' F L D' B R2 B' U B L2 F' U' D' Fw' Uw
*47. *U2 R2 U2 R U' F2 D' R2 B' R D F2 B D2 R2 U' R' U' L2 U Rw' Uw2
*48. *R' F L F' L D F2 B L2 U' B R2 L2 B' L2 R2 D' B U' Rw2 Uw2
*49. *R F2 U2 F D F2 D' F2 R2 L U2 L' B' D2 R2 L U2 R F Rw Uw2
*50. *U' F U2 L' U2 L' B2 R' F D2 R D' L' F' D' F2 B2 D2 L' Fw Uw
*51. *L2 R' B L2 U' R B' F R B2 L' R B F2 D' R F' B D Rw2 Uw2
*52. *D2 L' D2 U B2 F' R F' B2 L' U' F2 L U' F B2 U L' F R2 D2 Fw' Uw2
*53. *U' L U L' F2 B' U2 D' B' U2 D2 F' L' U B' R L D L F Rw2 Uw
*54. *U2 D' L' R F2 U L' D' U2 R2 B R' B2 U F' B R L' D2 F' U' Rw2 Uw'
*55. *U2 R' U' F R U' F2 L2 U2 F' R' D2 F B2 R2 L2 U' L F' Rw2 Uw'
*56. *R2 F2 D2 L R' B2 R' B U D' B2 F D U' F2 U D B2 F' R2 Fw Uw'
*57. *R2 U2 B' U2 B D L' D U' F U2 R F' D2 F' L U F2 B' Rw Uw
*58. *B2 L D U2 R F' D' B' U2 D L' F' B R' L2 B D' L B U Fw Uw'
*59. *L' B2 R B D U' L' F' R D' U L F' D L F' D' B R2 Fw Uw
*60. *D2 L2 R2 F' U2 R' D' B2 U2 B F R D U' B2 U' D B2 L' Fw Uw
*61. *D F' B' L' D2 U' L R' U2 L2 F L' D2 F2 R2 U' R' F2 L2 Fw' Uw'
*62. *B' L' D2 F R' B R2 F' D' F2 L D' R' L' U B2 L' U2 D2 Rw' Uw'
*63. *U2 D L B' D B' U B' F2 L2 R2 D' L2 F2 B L' B F L B F2 Rw' Uw'
*64. *D2 U R2 F' D2 L' B2 L2 F' B2 L2 F2 B L2 D' L' U F2 L2 B' Rw Uw2
*65. *U' D F2 L R D' F B R B2 D2 R' D' B' L2 B' L2 B U R' B' Rw' Uw'
*66. *F' L' B2 L U D2 L2 D R B2 R2 D' B' U' L U' D B' U' B2 Rw2 Uw
*67. *B2 L B2 L' B2 D U L2 D' F B U2 R2 F L' B U' L' B' Rw Uw
*68. *L' R' F R' U' F B' L2 D B2 D U2 B' R L' U2 D' R L' Fw Uw
*69. *B U' F' U' F2 B2 D U' F' R' F' R2 L' D' F2 B' R' D U' Fw' Uw
*70. *L2 F2 U2 D R D' F B R' L2 F' L2 U F L2 F2 R2 F2 L' U B Rw Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B2 L2 F L2 U2 B U2 F' U2 F R2 D B2 L' U R2 U2 R B' U
*2. *U' R2 U F2 D F2 L2 R2 U' L2 F2 R U' L B' F' U B' D2 B' U2
*3. *D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B L2 B D2 U' R' F U2 L' B2 D F2 D F
*4. *U2 L2 F L2 R2 F2 R2 B' L2 F D2 U R' F2 R2 F' U' B' L U L2
*5. *U2 B2 D R2 B2 U B2 F2 D F2 L' D' L2 B2 L' F' R D L B' F

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D' B2 F2 U B2 U F2 D2 L2 B2 L' B' D' F' R' F L R B' U2
*2. *R2 F' D' R' U L B' R F2 D' L U F2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 B2
*3. *L2 F2 R2 F' L2 U2 B2 F' D2 F2 D U2 R2 D' L B R F L2 D' F2
*4. *R2 U R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 U B' U' R B2 D' U R' U B2 F'
*5. *R2 B' D2 B L2 D2 F2 D2 B' R2 D' F L U' B2 L' D2 R2 B' U' R2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U' R2 D' U2 F2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 U2 B' L R2 D' B2 F L' U F U
*2. *L2 R2 U2 R2 F R2 F2 R2 U2 F' U' L2 R' F2 L' U' R2 D' B' L'
*3. *D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D U2 F2 L2 U' R2 B' L R2 D' R' F' R2 F U' F
*4. *L2 D2 L2 R' B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 U' L B2 L F' D2 F R U'
*5. *L' U2 R F2 D2 R B2 L2 F2 D2 L' B' D R F2 D' L B2 U2 B' L2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D' R F R U' B' R' L U B' U2 L2 U' L2 F2 B2 U L2 D R2 D' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D B2 U' L2 D L2 B2 U R2 F2 U' R U B2 F L F U2 R' B' U2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R2 D2 U2 B D2 B L2 R2 F' R2 F2 U F' L F2 D R B L' U B2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U R' U' R' U F2 U F2 U2
*3. *R2 F2 R2 F R2 F' L2 B' L2 U2 R2 D' B' U' B U' F2 U' R B2
*4. *Uw U F' R B2 Fw' R2 D2 B2 F U L R' D' Uw L' Rw' D' F' U' R2 B L' F Uw U2 Rw R B2 Rw Fw' Rw2 B2 D2 Uw2 B2 Uw' U2 F U2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R2 U F U2 F' U R' U
*3. *D B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D' B2 D L2 R2 B' F U F2 R D2 B' D L R'
*4. *D2 Rw' B2 D' Uw' Rw' F' D2 Uw F2 L2 B U Fw R B Uw' L R Uw' B' F Uw2 U L2 F2 D2 Fw2 F L' R2 U' R2 D2 B2 Rw2 R' Fw' R' F
*5. *L Lw B2 F L' D2 Uw' Lw2 Rw' R B2 Dw B U L' R' Uw L B' Lw2 B2 L' D' U' Bw' D' B L2 Lw Rw' U' Bw2 F2 L D' Dw2 Uw2 R' D' Dw' L Lw Dw2 Rw' D' Uw' Lw2 B Uw2 Lw2 Rw2 D2 Rw2 B' F Uw2 Bw' Lw Fw' Dw2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R F2 U R U' F2 R F U
*3. *U2 R' F2 L U2 R B2 R2 B2 R B2 D B' F U' L' D B2 R2 U R'
*4. *R2 B' Uw' R2 D2 B2 D Uw B L R B Fw F' Rw2 F' R' F L2 Rw' B D2 Uw' L' F Uw' F L B U2 B2 Rw R2 U Rw D Uw2 B2 F2 Uw
*5. *D F' D2 Bw2 Dw' Rw' Bw' Fw' L' Fw D Dw Lw' R Uw L2 Dw Fw' R D Bw' Rw2 B F U' Lw' Rw' B2 Dw2 Fw2 L B' Dw2 Bw R Dw F' Uw Bw' Lw Uw2 Lw Dw' Uw Lw D2 Fw' U2 Fw' Uw2 Rw Bw2 F2 Uw' Fw U2 Lw2 Rw' B F2
*6. *2R' D2 L2 2F2 3U2 2B' 3U 3R 2R2 B2 D' 3U2 F D B' 2B' 2F 2D2 3R2 2D U' B D 3U' 2U' U 3R R 2F2 2D' R' U' B' 2U2 2F2 D' 2F' 2L 2B F2 L2 B2 3R D B 2F 3R' 3F2 3U 2U' L2 2U 2L2 2F' 3U2 2F L' R2 F2 2L 2R2 R2 2B 2D' B' 2B F2 R' B2 F'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R' F' R F2 R U R2 F2 R'
*3. *D' L2 B2 D R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 F2 U2 R' B' U L B2 U' B' U' R' D'
*4. *Uw U2 Fw2 Rw D2 B' Fw2 Uw L F' Rw' Fw F Rw2 F2 L' B' U' Rw' F' L2 Rw' Uw' L' Uw2 F' R' F Uw2 Fw2 F D2 Uw' U F2 D U R2 Fw L'
*5. *Bw2 Rw B L Rw' Bw' R' Dw' F Uw2 Fw' Lw R' Uw' R2 Dw2 B F Uw2 R2 Fw' F D' B2 Bw2 L U' Lw2 B' Bw Dw2 Rw' B' F2 Dw' Lw' F Dw' Lw2 Rw2 R F' L Uw Bw2 Fw Lw Rw2 Dw B' Bw F L F Lw' F' D2 F2 L' Fw
*6. *3F2 2R2 D2 2L 2U2 U2 L 3U' R 3U2 U 2L2 2B 2D 2L2 3R 2U2 2F' 2U 3R2 2B D' 2D' U2 B 3U' 2U2 2F2 3U2 3F 3U 3R B F R' B2 3R 3F2 F 2U' 2L' D 2D2 3U 3F' F' 2D2 U2 B2 2U2 2L 2D' 3U 2F2 2L2 R D2 3U' 2R2 2D' 2B' R2 3F2 3U' 2L' U2 L 3F 2F' F
*7. *3U 2L 3F' 3U 2F 2L' 3R' 2B 3B 3F' 2L' 3U' 3L' D 3D' 3L2 3F' 2R U2 3F2 2U U 3B 3D F' 3L2 R' 3F U 3R B2 F 2L 3R2 3B 2R' D 2U 2B' 3L 3B' 2U2 3B 3U 2L 3R2 2R' B' 2F 3U 2B U2 L 2L2 3F' 3L' F2 U2 B F 2R2 2F' D 2U2 3L' B2 2U' R2 D' B 3U' 2R' R 3F2 2R' D 3U2 2R' 2U U 2B' 2D' 3D 2U' 3R' 2B 3B 3F2 F2 R2 2U 2B' 2F2 3R2 2F 2U2 U2 3L 3B 2F2

*Clock*
*1. *UR3- DR2- DL2- UL2- U2+ R2- D5- L2+ ALL1+ y2 U2+ R5- D5+ L1+ ALL5+ DR UL 
*2. *UR6+ DR5+ DL4+ UL0+ U3+ R4- D5+ L2+ ALL5- y2 U2+ R3- D1- L3- ALL2+ UR DR DL 
*3. *UR3- DR1+ DL2- UL2- U4- R1+ D1+ L5+ ALL6+ y2 U6+ R4- D2+ L3+ ALL1+ UR DL UL 
*4. *UR4+ DR4- DL5+ UL2- U1+ R1- D3- L3+ ALL6+ y2 U5+ R0+ D2- L4+ ALL3- DR DL UL 
*5. *UR4+ DR1- DL4- UL4+ U5+ R3- D2+ L2- ALL5+ y2 U6+ R2+ D0+ L4+ ALL1+ UR UL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L R B' L R L R l r' b u'
*2. *U R' U B' U' R' B' U' R l r'
*3. *U L R L B R B' R' u'
*4. *L' U' B R U' B U' B' l r' u'
*5. *L R B' U' L' U' L R r' b

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, 2) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, 2) / (1, 0) / (6, 0)
*2. *(6, -1) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (6, 1) / (-3, -3) / (-4, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-2, 0) / (6, 0)
*3. *(-3, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 5) / (0, 3) / (-5, 1) / (3, 0) / (-4, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-4, -3) / (0, 2) / (6, 0)
*4. *(0, -4) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (6, 3) / (-3, -2) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (6, 2) / (0, 2)
*5. *(1, 6) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (-1, 5) / (-2, 1) / (-3, -3) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -5)

*Skewb*
*1. *U B R L B' L U L R U B'
*2. *U L U L' U' L U L' U L' B'
*3. *L U R' L U' L' U' R' L U' L'
*4. *U L B' L' B' U B' L' B' R L'
*5. *R B L U R' B L' U L' U' B'

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. * R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U
*3. * R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
*4. * R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
*5. * R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U F' R' F' U R2 U F2 R2
*3. *U2 R L2 D B' U2 L2 B' R B' L2 F L2 F2 L2 U2 B L2 D2
*4. *Uw2 L Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 U' F D Uw Fw' Rw' Uw2 R D2 F2 Uw' Rw B' Rw' D F' R2 U' Rw2 D' Uw' L Rw' R Fw' R' D' U2 Rw' D2 B' Rw2 Fw2 R2 Uw
*5. *R2 F' Rw Bw2 F' D Rw B2 Bw' Rw2 Fw Lw D B Uw B U2 Rw B2 F' D R' U' Bw2 Fw Lw' Fw2 Dw' Bw U B Fw Dw2 Rw R' Uw' Rw U2 B2 Dw' Rw2 D' Dw' Uw' Rw Uw2 B2 Bw2 Fw2 Lw2 R U' Lw' D' Uw2 Rw Dw2 B Fw F
*OH. *R2 U2 R2 D F2 U2 B2 D2 U' L2 R2 B' F L D' B' D U2 R2 F' U2
*Clock. *UR2- DR0+ DL3- UL5+ U6+ R4- D6+ L5+ ALL5+ y2 U1- R3- D4+ L3+ ALL2+ DR DL 
*Mega. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *L' U B' U' R U' L' R r b' u
*Square-1. *(0, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -4) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (-2, -2) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 2) / (-1, 0) / (0, -2) /
*Skewb. *U L R' L' R' U B L' R' U L'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *l L B r' b' f' r L' B R B' F R B L B L F'
*2. *b B' L' b f F R' r f B R' B' F' R' F
*3. *L B' l' b' r' b' l r L B F' L F' R B' L R'
*4. *R' B' L' b' f' F' l' r' f B' R' F' L' R B' L F R'
*5. *B' b r f r R' b f r b' L R' B L' F' R' B' F L

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Lw Bw Rw' U' R' B Rw' Uw' L' R' B' Rw Lw' Uw Bw Rw Lw' Uw Rw r
*2. *Uw U' L' B Rw' Bw' L' R Uw' R B' Lw Rw' Lw Rw' Lw Rw Lw' Rw' u' l b'
*3. *Uw' L' Uw Lw R' Lw' U' Bw B' Uw' R' Rw Uw' Bw Rw' Bw' Uw' Lw' Uw' u' l r' b
*4. *Uw L Bw Rw B' Lw' Rw' L R' Lw' B' Lw' Bw Uw' Lw Rw' Uw' Rw' u b'
*5. *R Uw R Bw' U R Bw L' Uw B' Lw' Uw' Lw' Bw' Rw' Lw' Uw u' l r b'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 23, 2019)

Results for week 29: Congratulations to dat1asiandude, OriginalUsername, and PokeCubes!

*2x2x2*(161)
1.  1.71 asacuber
1.  1.71 Varun Mohanraj
3.  1.75 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1.83 Sameer Aggarwal
5.  1.87 dat1asiandude
6.  2.18 Angry_Mob
7.  2.23 Sean Hartman
8.  2.25 David ep
9.  2.26 turtwig
10.  2.28 PokeCubes
11.  2.35 JakubDrobny
12.  2.41 Kerry_Creech
13.  2.49 Legomanz
14.  2.51 ExultantCarn
15.  2.52 parkertrager
16.  2.53 Magdamini
17.  2.56 TipsterTrickster
18.  2.64 JackPfeifer
18.  2.64 Imran Rahman
20.  2.65 Alexis1011
21.  2.66 cuberkid10
22.  2.68 Tristan Chua Yong
23.  2.70 [email protected]
24.  2.72 Kylegadj
25.  2.77 Coneman
26.  2.79 Nihahhat
27.  2.85 jancsi02
28.  2.88 SloMo Cubing
29.  2.93 tJardigradHe
30.  3.00 Lachlan Stephens
31.  3.03 BradyCubes08
32.  3.09 Nikhil Soares
33.  3.11 Ontricus
33.  3.11 Elf
35.  3.12 RadicalMacaroni
36.  3.15 Luke Garrett
37.  3.17 MrKuba600
38.  3.20 ichcubegern
39.  3.27 Zeke Mackay
40.  3.31 [email protected]
41.  3.38 Shadowjockey
42.  3.41 NathanaelCubes
43.  3.42 JMHCubed
44.  3.44 typo56
45.  3.48 Wilhelm
46.  3.51 Trig0n
47.  3.52 leudcfa
48.  3.59 Color Cuber
49.  3.63 2017LAMB06
50.  3.64 Cuz Red
51.  3.65 trav1
52.  3.68 HawaiiLife745
53.  3.69 Coinman_
54.  3.71 Cuber2113
55.  3.74 TheodorNordstrand
56.  3.76 OwenB
57.  3.77 weatherman223
58.  3.83 yjko
59.  3.88 Glomnipotent
60.  3.90 Cheng
61.  3.92 Aleksandar Dukleski
62.  3.97 bennettstouder
63.  3.98 Last Layer King
64.  4.01 u Cube
65.  4.02 riz3ndrr
66.  4.10 cuber-26
67.  4.12 BMcCl1
68.  4.18 TheCube4226
68.  4.18 EJCubed
70.  4.20 BradenTheMagician
71.  4.23 Casper A.
72.  4.25 V.Kochergin
72.  4.25 Sub1Hour
72.  4.25 DGCubes
75.  4.26 Rollercoasterben
76.  4.27 Marcus Siu
77.  4.29 whatshisbucket
78.  4.30 abunickabhi
79.  4.31 begiuli65
80.  4.35 DesertWolf
81.  4.36 João Vinicius
82.  4.40 VJW
83.  4.41 ARandomCuber
83.  4.41 Infraredlizards
85.  4.44 Astral Cubing
85.  4.44 dhafin
87.  4.48 Fred Lang
88.  4.50 Abhi
88.  4.50 Chris Van Der Brink
90.  4.52 BleachedTurtle
91.  4.55 Dylan Swarts
92.  4.56 OJ Cubing
93.  4.58 MCuber
94.  4.60 Liam Wadek
95.  4.61 Moreno van Rooijen
96.  4.63 jackeyguy
97.  4.69 RileyN23
98.  4.71 Thrasher989
99.  4.72 BiscutDNF
100.  4.75 KingCobble29
101.  4.77 abhijat
102.  4.85 AidanNoogie
103.  4.86 Antto Pitkänen
103.  4.86 LoiteringCuber
105.  4.90 PotatoesAreUs
106.  4.93 Christopher_Cabrera
107.  4.97 TheCubingAddict980
107.  4.97 d2polld
109.  4.99 zhata
110.  5.01 Alpha cuber
111.  5.02 InlandEmpireCuber
112.  5.05 MattP98
112.  5.05 danvie
114.  5.09 Koen van Aller
115.  5.20 Reizii
116.  5.28 SpeedCubeReview
117.  5.54 sascholeks
118.  5.60 SpartanSailor
119.  5.61 Billybong378
120.  5.66 Parke187
120.  5.66 D1zzy
122.  5.69 Kal-Flo
123.  5.72 Cooki348
124.  5.76 revaldoah
125.  5.79 TheNoobCuber
125.  5.79 swankfukinc
125.  5.79 Doglover2140
128.  5.90 topppits
129.  6.00 Poketube6681
130.  6.02 markdlei
131.  6.05 yudo.r
132.  6.11 Lvl9001Wizard
133.  6.30 Lewis
134.  6.32 UnknownCuber
135.  6.44 CubingCrazy
136.  6.52 Bogdan
137.  6.56 vorherrscher
138.  6.58 JC Cuber
139.  6.65 Jiaqi Wu
139.  6.65 Jonasrox09
141.  6.67 UnknownCanvas
142.  6.86 John Benwell
143.  6.96 VIBE_ZT
144.  7.29 Bubbagrub
145.  7.36 Nayano
146.  7.40 Skittleskp
147.  7.45 yovliporat
148.  7.50 bmxcraze5
149.  8.01 Myko
150.  8.22 blitey
151.  8.25 Deri Nata Wijaya
152.  8.44 wearephamily1719
153.  8.69 PingPongCuber
154.  8.83 Mike Hughey
155.  10.62 capcubeing
156.  10.82 keebruce
157.  11.05 Jacck
158.  11.35 Cubinwitdapizza
159.  13.76 One Wheel
160.  15.94 MatsBergsten
161.  16.68 Codanovia


*3x3x3*(186)
1.  6.82 Sameer Aggarwal
2.  7.03 Varun Mohanraj
3.  7.11 dat1asiandude


Spoiler



4.  7.38 Luke Garrett
5.  8.01 Tristan Chua Yong
6.  8.10 jancsi02
7.  8.59 Elf
8.  8.91 parkertrager
9.  8.96 Sean Hartman
10.  8.97 cuberkid10
11.  9.11 mihnea3000
12.  9.24 [email protected]
13.  9.32 Nikhil Soares
14.  9.36 JakubDrobny
15.  9.38 tJardigradHe
16.  9.40 OriginalUsername
17.  9.49 RileyN23
18.  9.50 Lachlan Stephens
19.  9.66 [email protected]
20.  9.68 Magdamini
21.  9.78 riz3ndrr
22.  9.80 Zeke Mackay
23.  9.87 Shadowjockey
24.  9.91 PokeCubes
25.  9.96 Zach Clark
26.  10.01 David ep
27.  10.09 2017LAMB06
28.  10.10 zhata
29.  10.15 MrKuba600
30.  10.16 turtwig
31.  10.19 cuber-26
32.  10.39 Ontricus
33.  10.41 ExultantCarn
34.  10.46 AidanNoogie
35.  10.52 OwenB
36.  10.54 Aleksandar Dukleski
37.  10.59 YoniStrass
37.  10.59 BradyCubes08
39.  10.65 SloMo Cubing
40.  10.72 NathanaelCubes
40.  10.72 Nihahhat
42.  10.86 HawaiiLife745
42.  10.86 Wilhelm
44.  10.91 ichcubegern
45.  10.99 Kylegadj
46.  11.07 Cheng
47.  11.12 DGCubes
47.  11.12 yjko
49.  11.17 typo56
50.  11.22 BradenTheMagician
51.  11.36 leudcfa
52.  11.51 BiscutDNF
53.  11.59 Keenan Johnson
54.  11.60 GenTheThief
55.  11.69 Coneman
56.  11.73 BMcCl1
57.  11.75 Cuz Red
58.  11.78 V.Kochergin
58.  11.78 ARandomCuber
60.  11.91 MCuber
61.  11.92 Legomanz
62.  11.94 Kerry_Creech
63.  11.99 MegaminxMan
64.  12.12 abunickabhi
65.  12.26 VJW
66.  12.27 Liam Wadek
67.  12.28 trav1
68.  12.33 Coinman_
69.  12.40 João Vinicius
70.  12.47 Cooki348
70.  12.47 Astral Cubing
72.  12.53 weatherman223
73.  12.56 Chris Van Der Brink
74.  12.70 whatshisbucket
75.  12.78 MattP98
76.  12.83 20luky3
77.  12.88 Abhi
78.  13.00 fun at the joy
79.  13.07 TheodorNordstrand
80.  13.16 yudo.r
81.  13.20 RobinCube
82.  13.25 OJ Cubing
83.  13.29 Casper A.
84.  13.32 KingCobble29
85.  13.36 speedcube.insta
85.  13.36 sigalig
87.  13.37 ican97
88.  13.39 Fred Lang
89.  13.48 Trig0n
90.  13.60 d2polld
91.  13.71 xyzzy
92.  13.77 Cuber2113
93.  13.78 TheCubingAddict980
94.  13.92 TheNoobCuber
95.  14.03 PotatoesAreUs
96.  14.07 Emir Yusuf
97.  14.15 Rollercoasterben
98.  14.17 abhijat
99.  14.20 Infraredlizards
100.  14.25 JMHCubed
101.  14.27 TheCube4226
102.  14.29 bennettstouder
102.  14.29 jackeyguy
104.  14.30 Glomnipotent
105.  14.41 kji269
106.  14.45 Christopher_Cabrera
107.  14.66 InlandEmpireCuber
108.  14.74 Dylan Swarts
108.  14.74 brad711
110.  14.79 Last Layer King
111.  14.80 SpeedCubeReview
112.  14.87 LambdaPi
113.  14.97 Reizii
114.  15.02 lukas
115.  15.07 Sub1Hour
116.  15.17 Koen van Aller
117.  15.22 sascholeks
118.  15.43 danvie
119.  15.77 D1zzy
120.  15.81 RadicalMacaroni
121.  16.02 Parke187
122.  16.07 nms777
123.  16.12 swankfukinc
124.  16.50 DesertWolf
125.  16.53 epride17
126.  16.55 Letmeinpls
127.  16.56 BleachedTurtle
128.  16.63 revaldoah
129.  16.76 JC Cuber
130.  16.86 Alexis1011
131.  16.93 dhafin
132.  16.94 LoiteringCuber
133.  17.14 UnknownCanvas
134.  17.32 Moreno van Rooijen
135.  17.46 John Benwell
136.  17.49 Skittleskp
137.  17.55 Lvl9001Wizard
138.  17.56 [email protected]
139.  17.79 dnguyen2204
140.  17.90 Kal-Flo
141.  17.92 Deri Nata Wijaya
142.  18.15 xbrandationx
143.  18.33 EJCubed
144.  18.36 blitey
145.  18.41 Doglover2140
146.  18.44 Bogdan
147.  18.45 Aadil- ali
148.  18.81 UnknownCuber
149.  18.98 Thrasher989
150.  19.14 Billybong378
150.  19.14 vorherrscher
152.  19.38 TrueONCE
153.  19.71 VIBE_ZT
154.  19.77 SpartanSailor
155.  19.91 Poketube6681
156.  20.08 Nayano
157.  20.22 topppits
158.  21.82 pyrasphynx
159.  21.91 WoowyBaby
160.  22.41 Petri Krzywacki
161.  22.71 Myko
162.  22.73 Jiaqi Wu
163.  23.08 Lewis
164.  23.22 L4ura12
165.  24.00 PingPongCuber
166.  24.14 Mike Hughey
167.  24.67 Janav Gupta
168.  25.92 Bubbagrub
169.  26.12 Jonasrox09
170.  26.38 keebruce
171.  26.63 Llewelys
172.  28.49 bmxcraze5
173.  28.56 Cubinwitdapizza
174.  28.81 CubingCrazy
175.  28.88 One Wheel
176.  29.69 Alpha cuber
177.  34.78 MJCuber05
178.  35.18 Jacck
179.  36.17 overdoseoftoast
180.  36.78 ShadowPrince79
181.  38.98 capcubeing
182.  40.48 MatsBergsten
183.  46.74 wearephamily1719
184.  47.06 Codanovia
185.  1:37.16 dzhuli02
186.  DNF CubeRex


*4x4x4*(125)
1.  28.96 cuberkid10
2.  29.47 dat1asiandude
3.  30.70 jancsi02


Spoiler



4.  33.10 Sameer Aggarwal
5.  33.86 Tristan Chua Yong
6.  34.48 uesyuu
7.  34.61 MrKuba600
8.  35.38 Sean Hartman
9.  36.22 RileyN23
10.  37.48 MCuber
11.  37.65 Magdamini
12.  38.01 OriginalUsername
13.  38.79 JakubDrobny
14.  39.16 PokeCubes
15.  39.30 Shadowjockey
16.  40.33 HawaiiLife745
17.  40.75 Coinman_
18.  40.85 [email protected]
19.  41.16 Cheng
20.  41.35 turtwig
21.  41.59 Luke Garrett
22.  41.96 ichcubegern
23.  42.00 Wilhelm
24.  42.06 V.Kochergin
25.  42.12 Kerry_Creech
26.  42.14 YoniStrass
26.  42.14 Nikhil Soares
28.  42.38 Ontricus
29.  42.88 2017LAMB06
30.  42.99 Nihahhat
31.  43.65 typo56
32.  44.66 Zeke Mackay
33.  44.73 BradenTheMagician
34.  44.86 trav1
35.  44.87 yjko
36.  45.15 jackeyguy
37.  45.40 João Vinicius
38.  45.70 cuber-26
39.  45.79 20luky3
40.  45.93 Emir Yusuf
41.  46.06 abunickabhi
42.  46.38 David ep
43.  47.68 Lachlan Stephens
44.  48.44 MegaminxMan
45.  48.53 Aleksandar Dukleski
46.  48.58 BradyCubes08
47.  48.66 Astral Cubing
48.  49.16 TheNoobCuber
49.  49.95 ican97
50.  50.03 riz3ndrr
51.  50.04 swankfukinc
52.  50.41 zhata
53.  50.44 Fred Lang
54.  50.71 BMcCl1
55.  50.72 OJ Cubing
56.  50.90 PotatoesAreUs
57.  51.37 yudo.r
58.  51.74 Glomnipotent
59.  51.84 xyzzy
60.  52.79 BleachedTurtle
61.  53.18 MattP98
62.  53.38 whatshisbucket
63.  53.84 Christopher_Cabrera
64.  54.03 Antto Pitkänen
65.  54.66 Casper A.
66.  54.73 BiscutDNF
67.  54.81 abhijat
68.  55.18 Cooki348
69.  55.25 SpeedCubeReview
70.  55.41 OwenB
71.  55.47 Liam Wadek
72.  55.85 NathanaelCubes
73.  55.90 LoiteringCuber
74.  55.97 Chris Van Der Brink
75.  57.45 John Benwell
76.  57.59 Dylan Swarts
77.  57.68 danvie
78.  58.19 topppits
79.  58.38 weatherman223
80.  58.54 UnknownCanvas
81.  58.66 DesertWolf
82.  58.99 SloMo Cubing
83.  59.35 TheCube4226
84.  59.44 ARandomCuber
85.  59.73 Abhi
86.  59.90 Last Layer King
87.  59.92 [email protected]
88.  1:00.37 Rollercoasterben
89.  1:01.04 Doglover2140
90.  1:02.20 Imran Rahman
91.  1:02.96 Trig0n
92.  1:04.53 speedcube.insta
93.  1:04.56 elimescube
94.  1:06.23 VJW
95.  1:07.41 Infraredlizards
96.  1:07.84 Sub1Hour
97.  1:09.16 Cuz Red
98.  1:09.93 Koen van Aller
99.  1:12.51 blitey
100.  1:12.76 Alpha cuber
101.  1:13.03 Reizii
102.  1:14.69 dhafin
103.  1:14.82 InlandEmpireCuber
104.  1:15.18 One Wheel
105.  1:16.35 EJCubed
106.  1:17.96 Moreno van Rooijen
107.  1:18.08 VIBE_ZT
108.  1:18.84 Parke187
109.  1:20.11 Bubbagrub
110.  1:21.25 d2polld
111.  1:21.56 Cuber2113
112.  1:22.81 sascholeks
113.  1:24.56 Mike Hughey
114.  1:24.65 Petri Krzywacki
115.  1:39.31 PingPongCuber
116.  1:40.07 CubingCrazy
117.  1:40.60 Billybong378
118.  1:50.33 Cubinwitdapizza
119.  1:54.65 Kal-Flo
120.  1:54.85 Jacck
121.  2:04.91 MatsBergsten
122.  2:10.42 KingCobble29
123.  2:19.35 bmxcraze5
124.  3:01.17 keebruce
125.  3:28.11 Codanovia


*5x5x5*(86)
1.  56.07 jancsi02
2.  58.49 dat1asiandude
3.  1:00.34 uesyuu


Spoiler



4.  1:01.88 Tristan Chua Yong
5.  1:02.04 Sameer Aggarwal
6.  1:02.65 cuberkid10
7.  1:05.18 Sean Hartman
8.  1:06.31 ichcubegern
9.  1:09.55 OriginalUsername
10.  1:09.68 Shadowjockey
11.  1:10.37 PokeCubes
12.  1:15.61 sigalig
13.  1:17.30 RileyN23
14.  1:17.86 JakubDrobny
15.  1:21.01 YoniStrass
16.  1:21.11 cuber-26
17.  1:21.26 MrKuba600
18.  1:21.82 turtwig
19.  1:22.05 Coinman_
20.  1:22.81 MCuber
21.  1:23.42 João Vinicius
22.  1:24.12 HawaiiLife745
23.  1:24.80 Wilhelm
24.  1:25.05 abunickabhi
25.  1:25.14 Nihahhat
26.  1:25.36 V.Kochergin
27.  1:26.98 typo56
28.  1:27.08 Cheng
29.  1:27.31 Nikhil Soares
30.  1:28.60 BradyCubes08
31.  1:28.69 [email protected]
32.  1:28.94 trav1
33.  1:29.61 yudo.r
34.  1:32.15 Keenan Johnson
35.  1:32.37 Luke Garrett
36.  1:32.74 yjko
37.  1:33.91 PotatoesAreUs
38.  1:34.24 BleachedTurtle
39.  1:34.34 Dylan Swarts
40.  1:35.34 Ontricus
41.  1:36.22 BradenTheMagician
42.  1:36.64 OJ Cubing
43.  1:37.24 Kerry_Creech
44.  1:37.35 Chris Van Der Brink
45.  1:38.08 ARandomCuber
46.  1:39.40 jackeyguy
47.  1:41.07 Glomnipotent
48.  1:44.54 Zeke Mackay
49.  1:44.89 Christopher_Cabrera
50.  1:45.10 Sub1Hour
51.  1:46.03 MattP98
52.  1:48.66 Lachlan Stephens
53.  1:48.72 elimescube
54.  1:49.38 whatshisbucket
55.  1:49.42 David ep
56.  1:49.47 Casper A.
57.  1:49.61 BMcCl1
58.  1:49.77 obelisk477
59.  1:50.78 Liam Wadek
60.  1:51.06 swankfukinc
61.  1:57.08 Doglover2140
62.  2:01.67 Rollercoasterben
63.  2:05.55 UnknownCanvas
64.  2:09.03 DesertWolf
65.  2:09.43 Nayano
66.  2:09.80 topppits
67.  2:10.52 brad711
68.  2:13.90 abhijat
69.  2:15.47 VIBE_ZT
70.  2:21.51 blitey
71.  2:24.81 InlandEmpireCuber
72.  2:27.97 Mike Hughey
73.  2:30.66 One Wheel
74.  2:30.97 d2polld
75.  2:47.99 LoiteringCuber
76.  2:51.68 Petri Krzywacki
77.  2:58.15 Parke187
78.  3:15.20 Bubbagrub
79.  3:18.51 PingPongCuber
80.  3:23.31 Kal-Flo
81.  3:32.48 MatsBergsten
82.  3:37.62 Koen van Aller
83.  3:57.33 bmxcraze5
84.  5:23.05 keebruce
85.  DNF JC Cuber
85.  DNF TheNoobCuber


*6x6x6*(44)
1.  1:50.91 dat1asiandude
2.  1:53.87 Sean Hartman
3.  1:54.07 jancsi02


Spoiler



4.  1:58.10 Tristan Chua Yong
5.  2:06.95 ichcubegern
6.  2:14.53 Wilhelm
7.  2:16.90 jihu1011
8.  2:21.55 Keroma12
9.  2:22.28 OriginalUsername
10.  2:31.72 PokeCubes
11.  2:31.86 Coinman_
12.  2:40.73 xyzzy
13.  2:41.78 MrKuba600
14.  2:46.92 trav1
15.  2:49.74 João Vinicius
16.  2:53.70 cuber-26
17.  3:02.60 Christopher_Cabrera
18.  3:02.65 Kerry_Creech
19.  3:03.32 turtwig
20.  3:08.43 typo56
21.  3:09.84 [email protected]
22.  3:13.00 Liam Wadek
23.  3:15.86 ARandomCuber
24.  3:17.06 Lachlan Stephens
25.  3:17.83 Cheng
26.  3:33.85 OJ Cubing
27.  3:34.29 Sub1Hour
28.  3:37.72 UnknownCanvas
29.  3:39.69 swankfukinc
30.  3:45.72 BleachedTurtle
31.  4:06.33 whatshisbucket
32.  4:15.28 One Wheel
33.  4:24.28 blitey
34.  4:27.66 Nayano
35.  4:29.58 VIBE_ZT
36.  4:46.53 Mike Hughey
37.  4:55.72 LoiteringCuber
38.  5:01.99 Jacck
39.  6:57.81 Koen van Aller
40.  7:37.57 MatsBergsten
41.  DNF Zeke Mackay
41.  DNF hotufos
41.  DNF Bubbagrub
41.  DNF CubingCrazy


*7x7x7*(29)
1.  2:41.88 Sean Hartman
2.  2:46.85 jancsi02
3.  2:49.73 dat1asiandude


Spoiler



4.  2:57.42 Tristan Chua Yong
5.  3:04.34 Wilhelm
6.  3:05.00 ichcubegern
7.  3:28.45 OriginalUsername
8.  3:39.81 PokeCubes
9.  3:44.06 Coinman_
10.  3:56.06 MrKuba600
11.  3:57.59 MCuber
12.  4:01.46 leudcfa
13.  4:11.48 trav1
14.  4:14.65 typo56
15.  4:18.90 cuber-26
16.  4:39.01 BleachedTurtle
17.  4:52.74 João Vinicius
18.  4:53.45 ARandomCuber
19.  4:54.23 Liam Wadek
20.  4:57.48 [email protected]
21.  5:02.53 Sub1Hour
22.  5:07.12 Zeke Mackay
23.  5:09.92 swankfukinc
24.  5:14.52 OJ Cubing
25.  6:25.93 Mike Hughey
26.  6:32.54 One Wheel
27.  7:24.80 blitey
28.  DNF hotufos
28.  DNF bmxcraze5


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(68)
1.  4.83 Varun Mohanraj
2.  5.44 Alexis1011
3.  5.55 asacuber


Spoiler



4.  5.79 Angry_Mob
5.  6.82 Sameer Aggarwal
6.  8.59 ExultantCarn
7.  8.73 RadicalMacaroni
8.  9.42 turtwig
9.  9.71 TipsterTrickster
10.  9.98 JackPfeifer
11.  10.20 David ep
12.  10.55 OriginalUsername
13.  11.47 Magdamini
14.  11.50 Kerry_Creech
15.  13.42 dat1asiandude
16.  13.60 yjko
17.  14.52 typo56
18.  14.64 NathanaelCubes
19.  14.77 OJ Cubing
20.  14.90 PokeCubes
21.  15.08 dhafin
22.  16.01 Tristan Chua Yong
23.  17.35 abunickabhi
24.  17.86 BradenTheMagician
25.  18.62 BiscutDNF
26.  18.73 Sean Hartman
27.  19.14 Zeke Mackay
28.  20.69 Trig0n
29.  20.92 DesertWolf
30.  23.50 Cooki348
31.  24.97 MatsBergsten
32.  25.63 whatshisbucket
33.  26.39 cuberkid10
34.  26.60 MattP98
35.  26.71 Mike Hughey
36.  26.94 Glomnipotent
37.  27.06 u Cube
38.  27.51 Last Layer King
39.  32.59 MrKuba600
40.  32.94 Nikhil Soares
41.  33.24 Alpha cuber
42.  33.86 Liam Wadek
43.  34.33 John Benwell
44.  35.12 EJCubed
45.  36.49 Doglover2140
46.  37.16 João Vinicius
47.  37.70 Deri Nata Wijaya
48.  39.86 abhijat
49.  41.89 cuber-26
50.  44.96 Rollercoasterben
51.  47.00 Fred Lang
52.  48.42 riz3ndrr
53.  49.09 VIBE_ZT
54.  50.27 zhata
55.  53.07 Bogdan
56.  55.01 BleachedTurtle
57.  57.87 ichcubegern
58.  59.69 PingPongCuber
59.  1:02.44 Jacck
60.  1:06.81 Billybong378
61.  1:12.97 JMHCubed
62.  1:18.36 Kal-Flo
63.  1:24.85 Myko
64.  DNF CubingCrazy
64.  DNF 2017LAMB06
64.  DNF Wilhelm
64.  DNF keebruce
64.  DNF MCuber


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(60)
1.  20.08 sigalig
2.  23.50 Andrew_Rizo
3.  23.76 ican97


Spoiler



4.  24.36 jakgun0130
5.  36.40 T1_M0
6.  37.13 abunickabhi
7.  44.91 yjko
8.  46.00 typo56
9.  47.24 dhafin
10.  49.29 Last Layer King
11.  50.88 David ep
12.  51.18 dat1asiandude
13.  52.27 Sean Hartman
14.  53.07 Keroma12
15.  55.59 Sameer Aggarwal
16.  58.44 YoniStrass
17.  1:01.24 BiscutDNF
18.  1:04.35 leudcfa
19.  1:10.74 SloMo Cubing
20.  1:13.77 Deri Nata Wijaya
21.  1:14.49 MattP98
22.  1:15.18 revaldoah
23.  1:16.59 Dylan Swarts
24.  1:23.37 NathanaelCubes
25.  1:25.18 RadicalMacaroni
26.  1:33.14 topppits
27.  1:34.26 Zeke Mackay
28.  1:34.42 MatsBergsten
29.  1:35.97 Glomnipotent
30.  1:40.47 DesertWolf
31.  1:42.94 PokeCubes
32.  1:46.79 Mike Hughey
33.  1:46.92 Cuberstache
34.  1:48.11 elimescube
35.  1:56.80 OJ Cubing
36.  2:01.97 brad711
37.  2:09.87 BradyCubes08
38.  2:40.57 cuber-26
39.  2:41.09 LambdaPi
40.  2:49.50 Doglover2140
41.  2:50.72 whatshisbucket
42.  2:50.97 João Vinicius
43.  2:54.60 Nikhil Soares
44.  3:18.04 Jacck
45.  3:54.29 VIBE_ZT
46.  3:58.67 MrKuba600
47.  4:25.55 dschieses
48.  5:18.53 BleachedTurtle
49.  5:37.01 Rollercoasterben
50.  5:58.32 d2polld
51.  6:20.06 PingPongCuber
52.  7:52.92 TheNoobCuber
53.  DNF Kerry_Creech
53.  DNF cuberkid10
53.  DNF Alpha cuber
53.  DNF ichcubegern
53.  DNF Myko
53.  DNF keebruce
53.  DNF abhijat
53.  DNF One Wheel


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(21)
1.  1:52.45 sigalig
2.  3:08.23 ican97
3.  4:07.56 typo56


Spoiler



4.  5:20.52 Keroma12
5.  5:52.99 yjko
6.  6:09.39 MatsBergsten
7.  6:14.63 Sean Hartman
8.  6:41.75 Zeke Mackay
9.  7:01.32 Dylan Swarts
10.  7:03.52 Mike Hughey
11.  7:16.34 Helmer Ewert
12.  7:59.05 Jacck
13.  8:35.32 Last Layer King
14.  8:40.75 topppits
15.  9:34.36 brad711
16.  10:33.51 elimescube
17.  12:03.99 DesertWolf
18.  26:47.86 Alpha cuber
19.  DNF Cuberstache
19.  DNF keebruce
19.  DNF OJ Cubing


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(11)
1.  3:27.75 sigalig
2.  10:02.44 typo56
3.  12:51.79 Mike Hughey


Spoiler



4.  15:59.71 MatsBergsten
5.  19:14.33 Jacck
6.  25:40.77 Cuberstache
7.  DNF elimescube
7.  DNF OJ Cubing
7.  DNF keebruce
7.  DNF T1_M0
7.  DNF Dylan Swarts


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(5)
1.  22:19.60 Mike Hughey
2.  DNF keebruce
2.  DNF Jacck
2.  DNF MatsBergsten
2.  DNF Dylan Swarts

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)
1.  DNF keebruce
1.  DNF Mike Hughey

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(24)
1.  53/64 60:00 sigalig
2.  16/16 46:02 Dylan Swarts
3.  13/14 53:50 Last Layer King


Spoiler



4.  19/27 59:39 Keroma12
5.  7/7 54:03 RadicalMacaroni
6.  16/25 58:50 typo56
7.  7/9 42:36 Cuberstache
8.  10/16 60:00 Mike Hughey
9.  3/3 5:08 Sameer Aggarwal
10.  4/5 22:20 DesertWolf
11.  11/19 50:55 Keenan Johnson
12.  2/2 1:50 abunickabhi
13.  3/4 21:55 BradyCubes08
14.  4/6 33:40 MatsBergsten
15.  2/2 35:33 keebruce
16.  6/10 60:00 brad711
17.  5/10 30:29 Mikikajek
18.  0/3 6:35 Zeke Mackay
18.  1/3 10:23 revaldoah
18.  0/2 10:00 Alpha cuber
18.  1/2 9:59 PingPongCuber
18.  0/3 20:22 cuber-26
18.  0/2 20:00 Trig0n
18.  0/3 30:00 One Wheel


*3x3x3 one-handed*(120)
1.  13.94 Luke Garrett
1.  13.94 Sameer Aggarwal
3.  14.23 Nihahhat


Spoiler



4.  14.91 dat1asiandude
5.  15.10 [email protected]
6.  15.24 Tristan Chua Yong
7.  15.28 tJardigradHe
8.  15.66 Sean Hartman
9.  15.75 ichcubegern
10.  16.07 OriginalUsername
11.  16.12 GenTheThief
12.  16.23 riz3ndrr
13.  16.62 jancsi02
14.  16.64 JackPfeifer
15.  16.71 BradyCubes08
16.  16.80 mihnea3000
17.  16.99 PokeCubes
18.  17.27 2017LAMB06
19.  17.30 Magdamini
20.  17.60 Nikhil Soares
21.  17.67 Ontricus
22.  17.91 NathanaelCubes
23.  18.43 turtwig
24.  18.50 Zeke Mackay
25.  18.79 typo56
26.  19.20 Lachlan Stephens
27.  19.27 Kerry_Creech
28.  19.31 Cuber2113
29.  19.49 ARandomCuber
30.  19.75 yjko
31.  20.12 BradenTheMagician
32.  20.18 zhata
32.  20.18 abunickabhi
34.  20.30 JakubDrobny
35.  20.37 MrKuba600
36.  20.43 Wilhelm
37.  20.64 HawaiiLife745
38.  20.88 Shadowjockey
39.  21.06 leudcfa
40.  21.11 cuber-26
41.  21.40 Cheng
42.  21.42 SloMo Cubing
43.  21.48 Astral Cubing
44.  21.59 Aleksandar Dukleski
45.  22.78 danvie
46.  22.80 BiscutDNF
47.  23.30 David ep
48.  23.58 xyzzy
49.  24.07 MCuber
50.  24.09 weatherman223
51.  24.55 V.Kochergin
52.  24.65 RileyN23
53.  24.90 Angry_Mob
54.  25.14 OwenB
55.  25.61 Moreno van Rooijen
56.  25.73 Liam Wadek
57.  26.08 nms777
58.  26.13 T1_M0
59.  26.17 Antto Pitkänen
60.  26.65 Trig0n
61.  26.76 speedcube.insta
62.  26.80 TheNoobCuber
63.  27.10 João Vinicius
64.  27.19 d2polld
65.  27.27 Christopher_Cabrera
66.  27.79 Glomnipotent
66.  27.79 Cuz Red
68.  27.88 Cooki348
69.  28.58 lukas
70.  28.85 revaldoah
71.  29.04 MattP98
72.  29.12 Abhi
73.  29.23 RadicalMacaroni
74.  29.40 Chris Van Der Brink
75.  29.58 Parke187
76.  29.60 trav1
77.  29.94 Reizii
78.  29.99 epride17
79.  30.07 BMcCl1
80.  30.27 Rollercoasterben
81.  30.29 Doglover2140
82.  30.62 swankfukinc
83.  30.63 abhijat
84.  31.84 Fred Lang
85.  32.63 Dylan Swarts
86.  32.91 Bogdan
87.  33.29 jackeyguy
88.  33.66 KingCobble29
89.  33.71 InlandEmpireCuber
90.  34.07 Alexis1011
91.  34.46 dhafin
92.  34.76 Sub1Hour
93.  35.25 Petri Krzywacki
94.  35.78 DGCubes
95.  36.34 [email protected]
96.  37.19 OJ Cubing
97.  37.34 VIBE_ZT
98.  37.40 DesertWolf
99.  37.52 whatshisbucket
100.  37.76 blitey
100.  37.76 UnknownCanvas
102.  37.93 fun at the joy
103.  37.95 Casper A.
104.  38.57 Koen van Aller
105.  38.75 Bubbagrub
106.  40.12 Poketube6681
107.  40.97 TheCubingAddict980
108.  41.86 BleachedTurtle
109.  44.64 Mike Hughey
110.  45.93 vorherrscher
111.  47.81 EJCubed
112.  49.19 Skittleskp
113.  49.22 Billybong378
114.  49.69 Kal-Flo
115.  51.38 Deri Nata Wijaya
116.  52.80 LoiteringCuber
117.  53.33 keebruce
118.  1:01.58 PingPongCuber
119.  1:35.42 Myko
120.  1:51.15 wearephamily1719


*3x3x3 With feet*(21)
1.  29.05 tJardigradHe
2.  37.80 OriginalUsername
3.  40.38 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  46.11 V.Kochergin
5.  48.92 BradenTheMagician
6.  52.87 MartinN13
7.  54.00 Zeke Mackay
8.  54.22 dat1asiandude
9.  58.99 DesertWolf
10.  59.81 Tristan Chua Yong
11.  1:19.77 PokeCubes
12.  1:24.72 ichcubegern
13.  1:27.10 Wilhelm
14.  1:28.42 Mike Hughey
15.  1:48.51 InlandEmpireCuber
16.  1:50.25 João Vinicius
17.  2:05.84 typo56
18.  2:40.81 RyuKagamine
19.  8:53.01 Myko
20.  DNF Chris Van Der Brink
20.  DNF blitey


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(22)
1.  33.47 ichcubegern
2.  41.73 speedcube.insta
3.  44.39 Cheng


Spoiler



4.  47.66 Zeke Mackay
5.  49.85 PokeCubes
6.  55.25 Nikhil Soares
7.  1:00.81 Mike Hughey
8.  1:02.06 whatshisbucket
9.  1:02.61 dhafin
10.  1:13.48 MCuber
11.  1:17.42 MrKuba600
12.  1:28.22 abhijat
13.  1:30.23 SloMo Cubing
14.  1:36.20 MatsBergsten
15.  1:44.09 cuber-26
16.  1:53.10 epride17
17.  1:54.91 Cooki348
18.  2:00.60 Wilhelm
19.  2:32.57 Myko
20.  3:22.67 EJCubed
21.  DNF CaptainCuber
21.  DNF Alpha cuber


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(32)
1.  24.33 (25, 24, 24) Tommy Kiprillis
2.  28.33 (28, 25, 32) WoowyBaby
2.  28.33 (27, 28, 30) xyzzy


Spoiler



4.  29.00 (22, 36, 29) Sean Hartman
4.  29.00 (27, 29, 31) brad711
6.  29.67 (30, 28, 31) dat1asiandude
7.  30.00 (32, 34, 24) TipsterTrickster
7.  30.00 (27, 29, 34) SpeedCubeReview
7.  30.00 (30, 31, 29) Theo Leinad
10.  31.67 (26, 35, 34) Bogdan
11.  32.00 (29, 35, 32) Jacck
12.  36.67 (36, 38, 36) jancsi02
13.  37.00 (35, 40, 36) Mike Hughey
14.  40.00 (40, 38, 42) João Vinicius
15.  42.67 (39, 46, 43) tJardigradHe
16.  44.33 (39, 46, 48) KingCobble29
17.  44.67 (47, 44, 43) cuber-26
18.  56.67 (40, 69, 61) InlandEmpireCuber
19.  61.67 (64, 58, 63) Myko
20.  DNF (28, 24, DNS) TheodorNordstrand
20.  DNF (29, 28, DNS) Shadowjockey
20.  DNF (32, 29, DNS) Underwatercuber
20.  DNF (30, DNS, DNS) Sameer Aggarwal
20.  DNF (31, DNF, 31) Kerry_Creech
20.  DNF (31, DNS, DNS) Trig0n
20.  DNF (32, DNS, DNS) revaldoah
20.  DNF (33, DNF, DNS) LambdaPi
20.  DNF (33, DNF, 33) Bubbagrub
20.  DNF (54, 59, DNF) Koen van Aller
20.  DNF (57, DNF, DNF) Billybong378
20.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Alexis1011
20.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) RadicalMacaroni


*2-3-4 Relay*(78)
1.  40.11 dat1asiandude
2.  49.83 jancsi02
3.  50.00 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  50.52 OriginalUsername
5.  50.59 HawaiiLife745
6.  53.28 PokeCubes
7.  55.98 cuber-26
8.  55.99 Cheng
9.  57.33 Zeke Mackay
10.  57.86 BradyCubes08
11.  57.94 MrKuba600
12.  58.75 typo56
13.  58.76 ichcubegern
14.  1:01.50 BradenTheMagician
15.  1:01.57 Aleksandar Dukleski
16.  1:01.74 riz3ndrr
17.  1:02.20 2017LAMB06
18.  1:02.47 Kerry_Creech
19.  1:03.13 Wilhelm
20.  1:03.56 Lachlan Stephens
21.  1:03.93 [email protected]
22.  1:04.04 MCuber
23.  1:04.28 turtwig
24.  1:04.30 RileyN23
25.  1:04.35 David ep
26.  1:04.81 Coinman_
27.  1:05.19 yjko
28.  1:06.76 abunickabhi
29.  1:07.03 trav1
30.  1:09.83 Nikhil Soares
31.  1:13.41 OJ Cubing
32.  1:14.05 João Vinicius
33.  1:14.79 ARandomCuber
34.  1:14.91 V.Kochergin
35.  1:15.24 zhata
36.  1:16.79 Cooki348
37.  1:16.87 jackeyguy
38.  1:16.95 SloMo Cubing
39.  1:17.43 BleachedTurtle
40.  1:18.27 weatherman223
41.  1:22.63 Cuz Red
42.  1:23.07 Casper A.
43.  1:23.60 Chris Van Der Brink
44.  1:23.70 LoiteringCuber
45.  1:25.10 UnknownCanvas
46.  1:25.16 yudo.r
47.  1:25.98 Rollercoasterben
48.  1:26.99 Sub1Hour
49.  1:28.50 Doglover2140
50.  1:28.51 swankfukinc
51.  1:29.55 abhijat
52.  1:29.58 PotatoesAreUs
53.  1:30.26 Infraredlizards
54.  1:33.59 BMcCl1
55.  1:38.14 InlandEmpireCuber
56.  1:38.34 Koen van Aller
57.  1:40.06 Parke187
58.  1:42.33 whatshisbucket
59.  1:46.07 blitey
60.  1:52.51 Lewis
61.  1:54.80 Moreno van Rooijen
62.  1:59.88 Mike Hughey
63.  2:03.36 Bogdan
64.  2:04.81 One Wheel
65.  2:07.03 d2polld
66.  2:11.29 Billybong378
67.  2:12.92 KingCobble29
68.  2:18.71 Alpha cuber
69.  2:20.32 PingPongCuber
70.  3:02.17 Jonasrox09
71.  3:08.88 Jacck
72.  3:19.06 keebruce
73.  3:25.06 MatsBergsten
74.  3:29.36 Kal-Flo
75.  3:37.78 bmxcraze5
76.  4:21.33 Codanovia
77.  4:30.19 Myko
78.  DNF dhafin


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(50)
1.  1:41.55 jancsi02
2.  1:44.88 dat1asiandude
3.  1:59.47 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  2:00.67 ichcubegern
5.  2:09.86 PokeCubes
6.  2:11.75 OriginalUsername
7.  2:17.49 Nikhil Soares
8.  2:18.84 cuber-26
9.  2:18.99 MCuber
10.  2:21.24 abunickabhi
11.  2:25.27 MrKuba600
12.  2:28.67 Coinman_
13.  2:28.72 Cheng
14.  2:29.17 trav1
15.  2:30.81 turtwig
16.  2:30.92 Wilhelm
17.  2:37.59 typo56
18.  2:38.50 yjko
19.  2:42.81 BMcCl1
20.  2:43.78 yudo.r
21.  2:48.33 Zeke Mackay
22.  2:52.71 João Vinicius
23.  2:57.61 Chris Van Der Brink
24.  2:57.69 V.Kochergin
25.  2:58.32 whatshisbucket
26.  2:59.76 Casper A.
27.  2:59.82 OJ Cubing
28.  3:04.00 swankfukinc
29.  3:07.27 PotatoesAreUs
30.  3:15.95 ARandomCuber
31.  3:23.54 BleachedTurtle
32.  3:27.41 Rollercoasterben
33.  3:34.80 danvie
34.  3:37.18 UnknownCanvas
35.  3:37.23 Sub1Hour
36.  3:41.70 Doglover2140
37.  4:02.24 Mike Hughey
38.  4:04.02 InlandEmpireCuber
39.  4:13.25 blitey
40.  4:13.61 LoiteringCuber
41.  4:16.04 abhijat
42.  4:21.69 One Wheel
43.  4:29.42 d2polld
44.  4:58.72 Koen van Aller
45.  5:30.59 PingPongCuber
46.  5:55.29 Jacck
47.  6:11.93 Kal-Flo
48.  7:31.71 MatsBergsten
49.  7:32.54 bmxcraze5
50.  8:48.03 keebruce


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(21)
1.  3:33.72 jancsi02
2.  4:02.20 ichcubegern
3.  4:42.54 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  4:46.70 Coinman_
5.  4:58.42 PokeCubes
6.  5:13.49 abunickabhi
7.  5:29.93 cuber-26
8.  5:30.95 PotatoesAreUs
9.  5:33.14 typo56
10.  5:36.30 Zeke Mackay
11.  5:49.03 trav1
12.  5:50.16 OJ Cubing
13.  5:50.73 Cheng
14.  6:21.78 ARandomCuber
15.  7:31.50 whatshisbucket
16.  7:49.50 Sub1Hour
17.  8:23.67 Mike Hughey
18.  8:30.80 InlandEmpireCuber
19.  9:01.43 One Wheel
20.  9:55.65 blitey
21.  13:58.55 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(18)
1.  5:58.39 jancsi02
2.  7:20.00 ichcubegern
3.  8:05.86 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  8:50.38 PokeCubes
5.  9:23.44 Marcus Siu
6.  9:36.81 cuber-26
7.  9:53.99 trav1
8.  9:58.98 typo56
9.  10:06.00 PotatoesAreUs
10.  10:07.98 abunickabhi
11.  11:45.31 ARandomCuber
12.  11:51.24 Zeke Mackay
13.  12:02.50 OJ Cubing
14.  12:09.16 Chris Van Der Brink
15.  13:25.34 Sub1Hour
16.  15:12.58 One Wheel
17.  15:53.56 Mike Hughey
18.  18:51.13 blitey


*Clock*(45)
1.  4.52 TipsterTrickster
2.  5.94 ARandomCuber
3.  6.34 MartinN13


Spoiler



4.  7.17 dat1asiandude
5.  7.22 Kerry_Creech
6.  8.08 Wilhelm
7.  8.68 PotatoesAreUs
8.  9.05 Magdamini
9.  9.20 MCuber
10.  9.51 MattP98
11.  9.66 typo56
12.  9.75 Sean Hartman
13.  9.79 Luke Garrett
14.  9.93 BradenTheMagician
15.  10.04 trav1
16.  10.15 Rollercoasterben
17.  10.57 DesertWolf
18.  11.48 InlandEmpireCuber
19.  11.83 Shadowjockey
20.  11.95 OriginalUsername
21.  12.04 yjko
22.  13.47 NathanaelCubes
23.  13.59 weatherman223
24.  13.86 VIBE_ZT
25.  13.98 RyuKagamine
25.  13.98 Reizii
27.  14.90 Fred Lang
28.  14.92 revaldoah
29.  15.48 Mike Hughey
30.  15.63 ichcubegern
31.  15.65 Nikhil Soares
32.  16.18 Bubbagrub
33.  16.28 abhijat
34.  17.10 PokeCubes
35.  18.79 BradyCubes08
36.  19.90 jackeyguy
37.  20.03 swankfukinc
38.  20.25 Trig0n
39.  22.33 Zeke Mackay
40.  26.73 jancsi02
41.  35.14 Koen van Aller
42.  41.99 UnknownCuber
43.  1:03.09 capcubeing
44.  DNF OJ Cubing
44.  DNF keebruce


*Megaminx*(54)
1.  41.26 Nikhil Soares
2.  57.85 dat1asiandude
3.  58.75 MegaminxMan


Spoiler



4.  1:00.46 MCuber
5.  1:03.64 OriginalUsername
6.  1:03.98 whatshisbucket
7.  1:04.44 MrKuba600
8.  1:12.62 jancsi02
9.  1:14.65 trav1
10.  1:15.01 Luke Garrett
11.  1:15.70 BradenTheMagician
12.  1:15.86 ichcubegern
13.  1:16.23 Keroma12
14.  1:16.51 PokeCubes
15.  1:16.77 Wilhelm
16.  1:17.73 nms777
17.  1:20.60 Fred Lang
18.  1:23.32 typo56
19.  1:23.75 jackeyguy
20.  1:25.11 Aleksandar Dukleski
21.  1:25.67 turtwig
22.  1:28.32 ARandomCuber
23.  1:29.26 Zeke Mackay
24.  1:30.89 Cuz Red
25.  1:32.53 abhijat
26.  1:33.73 Cooki348
27.  1:38.02 TheNoobCuber
28.  1:41.68 BleachedTurtle
29.  1:43.47 swankfukinc
30.  1:45.05 Cheng
31.  1:47.68 Abhi
32.  1:47.69 João Vinicius
33.  1:47.94 MattP98
34.  1:50.78 DesertWolf
35.  1:54.03 abunickabhi
36.  1:57.87 Rollercoasterben
37.  2:09.23 Sub1Hour
38.  2:14.66 VIBE_ZT
39.  2:15.41 riz3ndrr
40.  2:18.34 Glomnipotent
41.  2:20.30 InlandEmpireCuber
42.  2:23.06 Mike Hughey
43.  2:25.83 Quber43
44.  2:27.45 Doglover2140
45.  2:41.00 PingPongCuber
46.  2:54.18 UnknownCanvas
47.  2:58.74 One Wheel
48.  3:05.70 Koen van Aller
49.  3:11.52 Billybong378
50.  3:20.20 Myko
51.  3:59.26 keebruce
52.  DNF hotufos
52.  DNF Bubbagrub
52.  DNF wearephamily1719


*Pyraminx*(113)
1.  2.48 Tristan Chua Yong
2.  2.49 parkertrager
2.  2.49 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  2.69 MrKuba600
5.  2.78 Ontricus
6.  2.87 Sameer Aggarwal
7.  2.93 Pyra42
8.  2.94 Cooki348
9.  2.96 RobinCube
10.  2.97 KingCobble29
11.  3.05 Chris Van Der Brink
12.  3.06 JMHCubed
13.  3.12 Kerry_Creech
14.  3.14 DGCubes
15.  3.28 Magdamini
16.  3.40 Alexis1011
17.  3.50 Trig0n
18.  3.55 MCuber
19.  3.56 Sean Hartman
20.  3.62 Nikhil Soares
21.  3.69 Cheng
22.  3.70 oliviervlcube
23.  3.81 asacuber
24.  3.93 dat1asiandude
25.  4.07 Abhi
26.  4.12 NoProblemCubing
27.  4.23 Cuz Red
28.  4.27 typo56
29.  4.43 BradenTheMagician
30.  4.47 Reizii
31.  4.61 BradyCubes08
32.  4.64 OriginalUsername
33.  4.89 Color Cuber
34.  4.96 whatshisbucket
35.  5.01 ichcubegern
36.  5.04 RileyN23
37.  5.16 HawaiiLife745
38.  5.30 João Vinicius
39.  5.33 V.Kochergin
40.  5.35 jancsi02
40.  5.35 Wilhelm
42.  5.39 PokeCubes
43.  5.48 ExultantCarn
44.  5.55 leudcfa
45.  5.58 turtwig
46.  5.69 Nihahhat
47.  5.81 trav1
48.  5.89 SloMo Cubing
49.  5.91 Luke Garrett
50.  5.94 UnknownCanvas
51.  5.95 Parke187
52.  6.01 Zeke Mackay
53.  6.07 Liam Wadek
54.  6.13 Janav Gupta
55.  6.69 Sub1Hour
56.  6.74 cuber-26
57.  6.82 u Cube
57.  6.82 2017LAMB06
59.  6.88 InlandEmpireCuber
60.  6.96 DesertWolf
61.  7.01 NathanaelCubes
61.  7.01 David ep
63.  7.04 yudo.r
64.  7.07 TheNoobCuber
65.  7.10 EJCubed
66.  7.16 ARandomCuber
67.  7.24 zhata
68.  7.41 VIBE_ZT
69.  7.45 Billybong378
69.  7.45 riz3ndrr
71.  7.59 abunickabhi
72.  7.72 Shadowjockey
73.  7.73 Coneman
74.  7.81 Koen van Aller
75.  7.91 weatherman223
76.  7.99 Aleksandar Dukleski
77.  8.14 abhijat
78.  8.26 MattP98
79.  8.57 Alpha cuber
80.  8.58 Antto Pitkänen
81.  8.98 topppits
82.  9.04 Rollercoasterben
83.  9.09 LoiteringCuber
84.  9.12 Jonasrox09
85.  9.15 Fred Lang
86.  9.16 PingPongCuber
87.  9.45 Skittleskp
88.  9.72 MJCuber05
88.  9.72 jackeyguy
90.  9.79 TheCubingAddict980
91.  10.04 Last Layer King
92.  10.11 BleachedTurtle
93.  10.20 Doglover2140
94.  10.28 OJ Cubing
95.  10.34 wearephamily1719
96.  10.40 Thrasher989
97.  10.41 Myko
98.  10.52 epride17
99.  10.56 Lvl9001Wizard
100.  10.66 Mike Hughey
101.  11.16 Bogdan
102.  11.86 sascholeks
103.  12.10 swankfukinc
104.  12.70 Lachlan Stephens
105.  12.82 bmxcraze5
106.  12.93 Jacck
107.  13.72 UnknownCuber
108.  14.32 Quber43
109.  14.45 MartinN13
110.  14.78 blitey
111.  16.13 Kal-Flo
112.  16.85 keebruce
113.  17.08 Poketube6681


*Square-1*(82)
1.  8.98 PokeCubes
2.  9.02 JackPfeifer
3.  9.46 jackeyguy


Spoiler



4.  9.70 David ep
5.  9.87 Tristan Chua Yong
6.  10.14 dat1asiandude
7.  10.56 TipsterTrickster
8.  10.99 Shadowjockey
9.  12.75 Zach Clark
10.  12.95 Zeke Mackay
11.  13.75 Kylegadj
12.  13.82 Kerry_Creech
13.  14.21 parkertrager
14.  14.39 Sean Hartman
15.  14.77 Wilhelm
16.  14.94 BradenTheMagician
17.  14.95 leudcfa
18.  14.97 MrKuba600
19.  15.18 [email protected]
20.  15.29 SloMo Cubing
21.  15.43 typo56
21.  15.43 ichcubegern
23.  15.64 tJardigradHe
24.  15.66 DesertWolf
25.  15.69 BradyCubes08
26.  16.26 JakubDrobny
27.  16.29 Nihahhat
28.  16.50 Rollercoasterben
29.  17.15 lukas
30.  17.16 RileyN23
31.  17.60 OriginalUsername
32.  18.54 Sub1Hour
33.  18.58 MCuber
34.  18.73 riz3ndrr
35.  18.77 Luke Garrett
36.  19.19 trav1
37.  19.64 Magdamini
38.  19.72 ExultantCarn
39.  20.64 OwenB
40.  21.50 João Vinicius
41.  22.05 2017LAMB06
42.  22.56 Nikhil Soares
43.  22.59 turtwig
44.  23.35 MattP98
45.  24.42 HawaiiLife745
46.  24.95 Reizii
47.  25.22 jancsi02
48.  26.19 bennettstouder
49.  26.22 Infraredlizards
50.  27.23 whatshisbucket
51.  27.59 Trig0n
52.  28.38 Ontricus
53.  29.20 weatherman223
54.  29.58 VIBE_ZT
55.  29.88 VJW
56.  30.18 OJ Cubing
57.  31.59 Lvl9001Wizard
58.  33.31 BleachedTurtle
59.  34.23 Fred Lang
60.  34.99 NathanaelCubes
61.  36.85 Abhi
62.  36.91 Bogdan
63.  36.94 abhijat
64.  38.89 Mike Hughey
65.  39.66 Doglover2140
66.  40.48 EJCubed
67.  42.63 Bubbagrub
68.  44.54 yudo.r
69.  46.77 ARandomCuber
70.  47.60 blitey
71.  49.59 PingPongCuber
72.  51.44 bmxcraze5
73.  52.56 Alpha cuber
74.  55.93 Koen van Aller
75.  55.98 abunickabhi
76.  1:00.67 Skittleskp
77.  1:01.84 Billybong378
78.  1:04.46 Cubinwitdapizza
79.  1:08.14 pyrasphynx
80.  1:10.91 UnknownCuber
81.  1:47.64 keebruce
82.  5:18.93 MJCuber05


*Skewb*(109)
1.  2.82 BradyCubes08
2.  2.89 RileyN23
3.  3.49 Kylegadj


Spoiler



4.  3.54 johnstond
5.  3.76 [email protected]
6.  3.77 JMHCubed
7.  3.82 Color Cuber
8.  3.87 MrKuba600
9.  4.00 Tristan Chua Yong
10.  4.08 Nihahhat
10.  4.08 JackPfeifer
12.  4.10 sascholeks
12.  4.10 TipsterTrickster
14.  4.17 João Vinicius
15.  4.28 riz3ndrr
16.  4.31 tJardigradHe
17.  4.80 Magdamini
18.  4.90 weatherman223
19.  4.93 Nikhil Soares
20.  4.99 Luke Garrett
21.  5.01 typo56
22.  5.03 Kerry_Creech
23.  5.07 Coneman
24.  5.09 dat1asiandude
25.  5.14 Wilhelm
26.  5.26 OriginalUsername
27.  5.28 Alpha cuber
28.  5.30 d2polld
29.  5.34 DesertWolf
30.  5.35 MattP98
31.  5.41 SloMo Cubing
32.  5.62 Alexis1011
33.  5.71 Zeke Mackay
34.  5.77 Trig0n
35.  5.93 MCuber
36.  5.99 Sean Hartman
37.  6.00 NathanaelCubes
38.  6.02 leudcfa
39.  6.03 Shadowjockey
40.  6.08 BradenTheMagician
41.  6.13 Chris Van Der Brink
42.  6.14 Rollercoasterben
43.  6.15 trav1
44.  6.20 Parke187
45.  6.27 BleachedTurtle
46.  6.43 V.Kochergin
47.  6.46 Antto Pitkänen
48.  6.64 VIBE_ZT
49.  6.68 HawaiiLife745
50.  6.73 EJCubed
51.  6.88 2017LAMB06
52.  7.08 ichcubegern
53.  7.10 yudo.r
54.  7.12 capcubeing
55.  7.20 Reizii
56.  7.22 Lachlan Stephens
57.  7.26 PokeCubes
58.  7.45 Ontricus
59.  7.66 David ep
60.  7.72 turtwig
61.  7.85 Aleksandar Dukleski
62.  8.04 whatshisbucket
63.  8.09 Abhi
64.  8.18 ARandomCuber
65.  8.23 OwenB
66.  8.31 Bubbagrub
67.  8.41 Fred Lang
67.  8.41 ExultantCarn
69.  8.55 SpartanSailor
70.  8.62 Billybong378
71.  8.63 Quber43
72.  8.68 jancsi02
73.  9.08 Bogdan
74.  9.22 PotatoesAreUs
75.  9.64 OJ Cubing
76.  10.04 Skittleskp
77.  10.09 danvie
78.  10.16 Moreno van Rooijen
79.  10.18 InlandEmpireCuber
80.  10.24 Sub1Hour
81.  10.57 Cheng
82.  11.33 MJCuber05
83.  11.36 Cooki348
84.  11.51 swankfukinc
85.  11.52 Nayano
86.  11.96 abhijat
87.  11.99 bmxcraze5
88.  12.02 dhafin
89.  12.09 abunickabhi
90.  12.10 Poketube6681
91.  12.19 Lvl9001Wizard
92.  12.38 UnknownCanvas
93.  12.67 Mike Hughey
94.  13.31 TheCubingAddict980
95.  13.33 topppits
96.  13.34 Liam Wadek
97.  13.79 PingPongCuber
98.  13.88 Cubinwitdapizza
99.  14.08 LoiteringCuber
100.  14.83 Koen van Aller
101.  15.08 blitey
102.  17.75 keebruce
103.  17.82 Jonasrox09
104.  20.72 Cuz Red
105.  20.84 Glomnipotent
106.  24.77 Myko
107.  26.74 Doglover2140
108.  1:51.38 dzhuli02
109.  DNF u Cube


*Kilominx*(20)
1.  21.11 Nikhil Soares
2.  28.25 OriginalUsername
3.  30.67 MrKuba600


Spoiler



4.  31.42 nms777
5.  32.32 whatshisbucket
6.  32.41 ichcubegern
7.  35.69 Zeke Mackay
8.  39.53 PokeCubes
9.  42.16 abunickabhi
10.  42.41 Sub1Hour
11.  44.07 TheNoobCuber
12.  46.68 Fred Lang
13.  47.01 Wilhelm
14.  47.51 Billybong378
15.  58.84 Mike Hughey
16.  59.45 PotatoesAreUs
17.  1:05.22 PingPongCuber
18.  1:09.50 bmxcraze5
19.  1:18.82 EJCubed
20.  1:30.31 Koen van Aller


*Mini Guildford*(21)
1.  4:24.46 ichcubegern
2.  4:35.29 OriginalUsername
3.  4:39.17 jancsi02


Spoiler



4.  4:45.24 Wilhelm
5.  4:57.89 PokeCubes
6.  5:09.65 trav1
7.  5:20.24 typo56
8.  5:34.97 BradyCubes08
9.  5:48.38 Zeke Mackay
10.  6:17.93 swankfukinc
11.  6:48.92 Rollercoasterben
12.  6:53.81 ARandomCuber
13.  6:58.88 Sub1Hour
14.  7:07.41 OJ Cubing
15.  7:07.85 PotatoesAreUs
16.  7:37.98 abhijat
17.  7:52.69 Chris Van Der Brink
18.  9:30.89 Mike Hughey
19.  14:09.17 Koen van Aller
20.  19:02.48 keebruce
21.  DNF One Wheel


*Redi Cube*(31)
1.  6.79 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  7.70 BradyCubes08
3.  9.10 Trig0n


Spoiler



4.  9.36 2017LAMB06
5.  9.76 João Vinicius
6.  11.75 EJCubed
7.  13.00 DGCubes
8.  15.26 Zeke Mackay
9.  16.23 Reizii
10.  16.42 V.Kochergin
11.  16.54 u Cube
12.  16.71 OriginalUsername
13.  17.13 PingPongCuber
14.  17.46 Wilhelm
15.  17.77 Luke Garrett
16.  18.88 ichcubegern
17.  20.37 Nikhil Soares
18.  21.60 Billybong378
19.  22.79 VIBE_ZT
20.  22.90 PokeCubes
21.  23.79 OJ Cubing
22.  24.37 Sub1Hour
23.  24.43 InlandEmpireCuber
24.  24.96 Fred Lang
25.  26.37 abunickabhi
26.  31.92 Mike Hughey
27.  32.41 sascholeks
28.  39.87 swankfukinc
29.  42.19 Koen van Aller
30.  44.90 Kal-Flo
31.  48.27 Casper A.


*Master Pyraminx*(14)
1.  23.08 Ontricus
2.  36.55 Zeke Mackay
3.  40.03 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  41.56 Billybong378
5.  44.16 Mike Hughey
6.  45.48 BleachedTurtle
7.  52.99 abunickabhi
8.  57.64 VIBE_ZT
9.  1:00.61 InlandEmpireCuber
10.  1:14.92 Fred Lang
11.  1:18.54 PokeCubes
12.  1:26.25 PingPongCuber
13.  1:52.25 Wilhelm
14.  DNF Reizii



*Contest results*(221)
1.  1434 dat1asiandude
2.  1354 OriginalUsername
3.  1327 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  1322 PokeCubes
5.  1283 typo56
6.  1236 ichcubegern
7.  1199 Zeke Mackay
8.  1185 MrKuba600
9.  1183 jancsi02
10.  1115 Wilhelm
11.  1108 Nikhil Soares
12.  1107 Tristan Chua Yong
13.  1028 Kerry_Creech
14.  1001 turtwig
15.  989 BradyCubes08
16.  963 Sameer Aggarwal
17.  945 MCuber
18.  942 Luke Garrett
19.  941 João Vinicius
20.  926 BradenTheMagician
21.  918 trav1
22.  890 Magdamini
22.  890 David ep
24.  885 cuber-26
25.  866 abunickabhi
26.  839 Cheng
27.  821 Shadowjockey
28.  817 RileyN23
29.  808 Nihahhat
30.  792 HawaiiLife745
31.  765 Ontricus
32.  764 riz3ndrr
33.  763 [email protected]
34.  759 yjko
35.  758 ARandomCuber
36.  754 tJardigradHe
37.  752 2017LAMB06
38.  747 whatshisbucket
39.  741 SloMo Cubing
40.  737 V.Kochergin
41.  717 NathanaelCubes
42.  704 OJ Cubing
43.  688 Lachlan Stephens
44.  676 JakubDrobny
45.  657 DesertWolf
46.  651 Chris Van Der Brink
47.  650 Trig0n
48.  646 MattP98
49.  634 leudcfa
50.  632 Rollercoasterben
51.  619 Aleksandar Dukleski
52.  606 Coinman_
53.  595 Sub1Hour
54.  589 cuberkid10
55.  588 BleachedTurtle
56.  586 weatherman223
57.  560 Mike Hughey
58.  549 Cooki348
59.  541 ExultantCarn
60.  540 jackeyguy
61.  526 abhijat
62.  519 parkertrager
63.  518 Fred Lang
64.  513 Liam Wadek
65.  510 Cuz Red
66.  507 JackPfeifer
67.  503 Alexis1011
67.  503 zhata
69.  489 OwenB
70.  481 Abhi
71.  475 yudo.r
72.  474 TipsterTrickster
73.  471 Glomnipotent
74.  470 Kylegadj
75.  469 [email protected]
76.  467 PotatoesAreUs
77.  466 InlandEmpireCuber
78.  457 swankfukinc
79.  450 BMcCl1
80.  447 BiscutDNF
81.  440 Reizii
82.  435 Dylan Swarts
83.  434 JMHCubed
84.  423 Varun Mohanraj
85.  411 RadicalMacaroni
86.  410 VIBE_ZT
86.  410 Last Layer King
88.  406 Coneman
89.  399 TheNoobCuber
90.  394 Casper A.
90.  394 DGCubes
92.  387 YoniStrass
93.  385 EJCubed
93.  385 d2polld
95.  371 Doglover2140
96.  363 Astral Cubing
97.  362 KingCobble29
98.  361 UnknownCanvas
99.  357 Parke187
99.  357 dhafin
101.  356 sigalig
102.  349 Koen van Aller
103.  346 Christopher_Cabrera
104.  327 asacuber
105.  326 xyzzy
106.  324 Cuber2113
107.  317 Alpha cuber
108.  313 Elf
109.  312 LoiteringCuber
109.  312 danvie
111.  304 Color Cuber
112.  302 Billybong378
113.  300 Angry_Mob
114.  294 Antto Pitkänen
115.  288 mihnea3000
116.  281 ican97
117.  280 Legomanz
118.  275 VJW
119.  273 Moreno van Rooijen
120.  272 Infraredlizards
121.  269 MegaminxMan
122.  261 topppits
123.  260 sascholeks
123.  260 Bogdan
125.  254 blitey
126.  250 GenTheThief
127.  248 revaldoah
127.  248 MatsBergsten
129.  243 PingPongCuber
129.  243 Zach Clark
129.  243 TheodorNordstrand
132.  232 TheCube4226
132.  232 speedcube.insta
132.  232 Keenan Johnson
135.  229 bennettstouder
136.  227 brad711
137.  223 u Cube
137.  223 SpeedCubeReview
139.  218 AidanNoogie
140.  217 Keroma12
141.  216 TheCubingAddict980
141.  216 RobinCube
143.  213 uesyuu
144.  209 Bubbagrub
145.  205 20luky3
146.  198 Jacck
146.  198 nms777
148.  190 lukas
149.  185 Imran Rahman
150.  184 Emir Yusuf
151.  168 One Wheel
152.  163 John Benwell
153.  162 Kal-Flo
153.  162 keebruce
155.  161 Skittleskp
156.  153 Lvl9001Wizard
157.  148 Deri Nata Wijaya
157.  148 Myko
159.  143 T1_M0
160.  141 epride17
161.  135 fun at the joy
162.  131 elimescube
163.  127 Thrasher989
164.  125 bmxcraze5
164.  125 SpartanSailor
166.  124 LambdaPi
166.  124 Nayano
168.  114 D1zzy
168.  114 Poketube6681
170.  109 Pyra42
171.  108 johnstond
172.  107 Marcus Siu
173.  104 Cuberstache
174.  97 Jonasrox09
175.  94 JC Cuber
175.  94 Petri Krzywacki
175.  94 oliviervlcube
175.  94 UnknownCuber
179.  90 NoProblemCubing
180.  85 Janav Gupta
180.  85 kji269
180.  85 begiuli65
183.  82 [email protected]
184.  81 vorherrscher
184.  81 capcubeing
186.  79 Lewis
187.  76 MJCuber05
188.  72 CubingCrazy
188.  72 WoowyBaby
188.  72 MartinN13
191.  67 Andrew_Rizo
192.  65 Quber43
192.  65 jakgun0130
194.  64 Letmeinpls
195.  58 Cubinwitdapizza
196.  53 Jiaqi Wu
197.  51 dnguyen2204
198.  50 wearephamily1719
199.  48 xbrandationx
200.  44 jihu1011
201.  43 Aadil- ali
202.  42 Tommy Kiprillis
203.  40 pyrasphynx
204.  38 TrueONCE
205.  34 obelisk477
205.  34 Theo Leinad
205.  34 markdlei
208.  31 RyuKagamine
209.  26 L4ura12
210.  25 hotufos
211.  22 dschieses
211.  22 Helmer Ewert
213.  21 Underwatercuber
214.  19 Llewelys
214.  19 Codanovia
216.  17 yovliporat
217.  11 overdoseoftoast
218.  10 ShadowPrince79
219.  9 dzhuli02
220.  6 CaptainCuber
221.  4 CubeRex


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 24, 2019)

This week the winner will be 86ed. Oh, no, wait I'm sorry - the winner IS number 86.

For ties, we match the order of the list above (so if the selected number had been 87 the winner would have been Last Layer King), so that means our winner this week is *VIBE_ZT!* ! Congratulations!!


----------

